# London Bookgroup welcomes old and new members



## zora (Dec 15, 2006)

Urban75's very own literary circle meets on the *second thursday* of every month to emulate our favourite authors by getting profoundly drunk.. we also make some effort to read a book each month and discuss it intelligently.. (although this part is completely optional).

The next meeting will be on January 18th, at Crispy's (PM for directions if needed).

January's book is *Woman on the Edge of Time, by Marge Piercy (Women's Press Classic)* as suggested by Agent Sparrow and chosen with overwhelming majority (mainly to annoy Hollis  ).

In 2006, we've read

The Heart is a Lonely Hunter by Carson McCullers
Notes from the Underground - Dostojevski
Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys
Motherless Brooklyn - Jonathan Lethem
3 Men in a Boat - Jerome K Jerome
Martin Eden - Jack London
The Spy who came in from the Cold - John Le Carre
Our Hidden Lives - Simon Garfield (ed.)
The Cutting Room - Louise Welsh
If Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things - John McGregor
Border Crossing - Pat Barker

*Bring on Bookgroup 2007!*

Highlights in the new year will include the Bookgroup anniversary meal in July,

reading of Onemonkey's first novel in October,

the annual Christmas party with Secret Santa,

and, as ever, plenty of fine wines and cheeses.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm in for the cheese


----------



## citydreams (Dec 16, 2006)

you're all crackers.







where we meeting then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> venue TBC.


----------



## citydreams (Dec 16, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> intelligently.. (although this part is completely optional).


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh I might be up for this.


----------



## citydreams (Dec 16, 2006)

Yay!  Stick it in your diary DrRingDing


----------



## onemonkey (Dec 16, 2006)

hurrah an all new bookgroup thread


----------



## trashpony (Dec 17, 2006)

I can confirm that hollis is still annoyed about the choice 

I'm looking forward to reading it very much


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2006)

There's talk of moving the next meet to fit in a trip to the theatre : http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=189138

How's the Thursday after, 18th January?


----------



## Jenerys (Dec 18, 2006)

2007 might finally be the year I join the book group


----------



## eme (Dec 18, 2006)

that would be super cool, but only if it doesn't bugger it up for other people - t'was my own fault for not checking my diary properly...  





			
				BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> There's talk of moving the next meet to fit in a trip to the theatre : http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=189138
> 
> How's the Thursday after, 18th January?


----------



## Ceej (Dec 25, 2006)

N00bie! Are elderly Camden types with peculiar taste in books welcome? I'll bring alcohol and cake and I am almost entirely harmless!

Always quite fancied joining a book club but never quite made it -


----------



## Luciona (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm a newbie too but would like to join in the getting drunk and reading group if ye'll have me.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 26, 2006)

Arrr, if ye be willing to vote down Hollis' WW2 pilot stories every month.


----------



## Luciona (Dec 26, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Arrr, if ye be willing to vote down Hollis' WW2 pilot stories every month.




I'm in!  

Agent Sparrow's recommendation sounds quality.  Am off to shops to get a copy tomorrow and look forward to spluttering lager fuelled comments about it.  Possibly! Or just directing lager fuelled abuse at my 2nd favourite West Cun'ry boy!


----------



## zora (Dec 27, 2006)

Luciona said:
			
		

> I'm in!
> 
> Agent Sparrow's recommendation sounds quality.  Am off to shops to get a copy tomorrow and look forward to spluttering lager fuelled comments about it.  Possibly! Or just directing lager fuelled abuse at my 2nd favourite West Cun'ry boy!



Wahey! That's the spirit! Will be great to have you, hon!


----------



## eme (Dec 29, 2006)

just finished the book...  

saying no more til we meet up...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm not going to get a chance to read this...
Is the meeting on the 11th or the 18th then?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 29, 2006)

11th by the looks of things. You can all come round our place if you like.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 29, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> just finished the book...


If you're sad that it's finished, does that mean it's good? 
I've only just started it.

edit: Crispy I think quite a few people are off to the theatre on the 11th, so might have to reschedule


----------



## Crispy (Dec 29, 2006)

Ah right, well I'm flexible


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 29, 2006)

Me too


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2006)

I would prefer the 18th cos then I'd be able to afford to bring a bottle of wine with me


----------



## zora (Jan 3, 2007)

Shall we fix a date then?

11th would have suited me a little better because I've got something else on on the 18th, but I can do both, just come to bookgroup a little later.

The 18th would have the advantage to give me a bit more time to read the book - I think this week I can only cope with the utmost fluff while I'm waiting for delivery of one of those new brains they advertise on the telly after NYE's carnage...

Can someone make a decision, please? Maybe the host? 

Happy new year, dear bookgroup!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 3, 2007)

You're all coming round ours on the 18th.
I'm enjoying the book, even the really hippy-dippy bits


----------



## Pieface (Jan 3, 2007)

I got the book today so 18th is good for me too.  I want to go to this play next week as well if I can afford it.


----------



## zora (Jan 3, 2007)

Cool. 18th it is. Crispy, if it's in your mighty modding power, could you change the date in the first post, then, please?


----------



## Auberon (Jan 4, 2007)

yeh, i'd be up for this.

even if there are hippy bits in it.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 4, 2007)

I think I'd like to join up this year.

I can't make the 18th though so I will come along in Feb if poss.  Will someone let me know what the chosen book is for then when it's decided purlease?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 5, 2007)

It gets posted here after the next bookgroup -idea is we decide on the night after duels and face clawing and lengithly insulting each other's mothers.  Hollis will suggest a war book about planes and we will suppress him.  The one about the Tube nearly got in but mine won that month


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 5, 2007)

cool they have this months book in our library.. (five copies!!)  along with a scholarly article (Woman on the edge of a genre: the feminist dystopias of Marge Piercy by Booker , M.K.) that i can steal my opinions from


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 5, 2007)

Just got the book and read the back cover.. any book with a nod from Pynchon is sure to be good (previously that's how i discovered Jim Dodge and Steve Erikson)

mind you, the blurb makes it sound _mental_:



> Connie Ramos is 37, Mexican-American, a loving mother now labelled child abuser, a heroically sane woman, now declared insane.
> 
> Drugged, a helpless inmate of a mental hospital, she is offered only one way back to "normality" - participation in a mind-control experiment using electronic implantations in the brain.
> 
> But Connie is also a 'catcher', a natural telepath with the ability to enter a Utopian future of ecological and social harmony.  As the doctors close in Connie realises she has a fight on her hands - a fight in which a future world and her ow life are at stake.



 +


----------



## foamy (Jan 5, 2007)

ordered my book today just hope i'll get to read it before the meet (have to finish Atonement first and am only on chapter 5!)

glad to see there'll be a camden contingent there


----------



## Crispy (Jan 5, 2007)

This one will be good discussion I think 
And Hollis will probably have _hated_ it


----------



## Crispy (Jan 5, 2007)

*counts attendees*
*counts chairs*

It's gonna be a busy one!
I'll send PMs out in a bit.

Done! - mod PM allowance is very handy 
If you didn't get one, let me know.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2007)

Floor space is good


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2007)

Not had one yet. Anyone finished the book yet?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2007)

Me either (PM or book).


----------



## foamy (Jan 5, 2007)

no pm or book yet for me either


----------



## Crispy (Jan 5, 2007)

balls. must have done something wrong. I'll try again....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 5, 2007)

I think I might join up this year as well, but i have a couple of books to finish off first.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2007)

I haven't even started the book so if anyone's finished it....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2007)

I think eme said she'd finished it, I'm only on the 2nd chapter


----------



## Luciona (Jan 6, 2007)

Phew, just got my copy with a big help from Onemonkey!
(THANKS!!)
Hopefully twill get me through my first weekend of hibernating and resting weary limbs after NY parties.  Starting book.... NOW!


----------



## eme (Jan 6, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I think eme said she'd finished it, I'm only on the 2nd chapter



Put it back in the library (brixton)


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 7, 2007)

I should be coming to this. I read the book a while ago and liked it. I seem to remember it had flaws but luckily for all of you I can't remember what they were


----------



## Pieface (Jan 8, 2007)

I haven't started reading it yet - am currently engrossed in a fantaseh trilogeh at the moment to Dub's despair.

Will sort it out


----------



## zora (Jan 8, 2007)

After finishing the Sophie Kinsella canon last week  I finally got my new brain delivered and have read roughly 100 pages of WOTEOT. After a slow start I am now getting really into it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 8, 2007)

I need to get a move on with this.. still only on the 2nd chapter


----------



## Ms T (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm going to try and get this out of the library and read it by next week.  Can you PM me your address please, Crispy.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 8, 2007)

zora said:
			
		

> After finishing the Sophie Kinsella canon last week  I finally got my new brain delivered and have read roughly 100 pages of WATEOT. After a slow start I am now getting really into it.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 9, 2007)

It's a quick read by the looks of it but her bad treatment was pissing me off on the train this morning.  I just wanted her to get a magnum and shoot all the men in sight.

I guess the book would be shorter if she did so....

I haf put fantaseh trilogeh on hold


----------



## han (Jan 10, 2007)

Finally got this book from Barbican library! There's one more copy there, if anyone needs it, and has membership of City of London libraries! 

Wot's the fantesh trilogeh called?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 10, 2007)

ah am too embarrassed to say  

Suffice to say they went to seek the "Elderlings" before I put it on ice to read the BG novel, which, incidentally, took a remarkable turn yesterday and went all bonkers and I'm enjoying it more now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2007)

Shit, I was supposed to get this off Crispy on Monday. Crispy - can I pick it up tomorrow? I'm bowling tonight


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2007)

What's the fantasy trilogy PieEye? You should not be embarrassed


----------



## Crispy (Jan 10, 2007)

I reckon it's the "Farseer" Trilogy by Robin Hobb (who's actually a girl), which has covers like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, but you probably made the right choice in stopping, because 





> While her rich and detailed descriptions are a delight, her handling of the long-term plot line borders on incompetence.



Orang - yes, pop by tomorrow (that's thursday 11th) and pick it up. after dinner or something.


----------



## innit (Jan 10, 2007)

I might come - but I've already got a stack of new books to read (am currently bunking off my biography of Chairman Mao).  If it's a quick read I should be ok though!

I tried to join another bookgroup but I failed   I thought I would enjoy not having to vote down another of Hollis' military offerings but in the end I actually missed it.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 10, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I reckon it's the "Farseer" Trilogy by Robin Hobb (who's actually a girl), which has covers like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you bastard.

you've been hiding in my room !!!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 10, 2007)

Just google my dear, just google. Be careful what you say


----------



## Pieface (Jan 10, 2007)

fuck


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2007)

yay! Come back innit! You've been missed - we need more voices of reason like yours


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 10, 2007)

i'm thinking of joining your lovely book group (and have pretty much been persuaded by the delectable pie eye)  

where does one sign up?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 10, 2007)

innit said:
			
		

> II tried to join another bookgroup but I failed   I thought I would enjoy not having to vote down another of Hollis' military offerings but in the end I actually missed it.



I think you should come back and effect the changes that made you want to go to another group


----------



## Pieface (Jan 10, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i'm thinking of joining your lovely book group (and have pretty much been persuaded by the delectable pie eye)
> 
> where does one sign up?



here you fool - it's the thread


----------



## Crispy (Jan 10, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i'm thinking of joining your lovely book group (and have pretty much been persuaded by the delectable pie eye)
> 
> where does one sign up?


You just did 
If you're quick you should be able to read this month's in time for thursday the 18th. Let me know if you're coming and I'll PM you the address.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 10, 2007)

huzzah!  

gosh, not sure i'll be able to read it by next thurs as i am looking after me nephew all weekend. 

but but PM the address anyway. i may suprise myself!


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 10, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> You just did


yes, welcome DG, Luciona & other new BG-ers

I presume you all know about the initiation ceremony?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 10, 2007)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> I presume you all know about the initiation ceremony?


----------



## innit (Jan 10, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> yay! Come back innit! You've been missed - we need more voices of reason like yours






			
				PieEye said:
			
		

> think you should come back and effect the changes that made you want to go to another group



You both just want me to be mean to Hollis  

I can do that


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 10, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

>


so you have heard then?

it's a little  , a little   & a little


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 10, 2007)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> it's a little  , a little   & a little



hehe, sounds


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2007)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> yes, welcome DG, Luciona & other new BG-ers
> 
> I presume you all know about the initiation ceremony?


Don't tell them about that - we don't want to put them off


----------



## Luciona (Jan 10, 2007)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> it's a little  , a little   & a little



Intrigued!!!!


----------



## Luciona (Jan 10, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> ah am too embarrassed to say
> 
> Suffice to say they went to seek the "Elderlings" before I put it on ice to read the BG novel, which, incidentally, took a remarkable turn yesterday and went all bonkers and I'm enjoying it more now.



Good call putting that on ice.. An urbanite from the Italy unsound sunbound week recommended her books to me saying if i liked His Dark Materials I was sure to love Hobb's stuff.  WRONG! so disappointed..

Have had same experience as you with this months BG offering in terms of SUCH a painful beginning  and it taking a turn for the bonkers..


----------



## Pieface (Jan 10, 2007)

But I like the fantaseh trilogeh


----------



## Ms T (Jan 11, 2007)

They don't have it in Brixton Library any more.    Does anyone have a copy I can borrow?


----------



## Luciona (Jan 11, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> But I like the fantaseh trilogeh


 
Yeah sorry about that, didnt mean to be so damning/moody about it! I had high hopes is all.  Maybe I will have another go at them at some point and feel differently! Anyway glad you're liking the Marge Piercy book.  Look forward to meeting you on the 18th.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 11, 2007)

Heh - you can be as damning as you like   It is flawed but I have a soft spot for talking animals and magic thingies.  Has to be well written though or you can't immerse yourself and I do think she's a good writer - when it's clunky you can't suspend your disbelief and just end up embarrassed for everyone involved 

Dub seems to think I'm actually wasting my life by reading it


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 11, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Dub seems to think I'm actually wasting my life by reading it



well it's up to you but.. 3 trilogies at about 2000 pages each? i'm  not saying everything one reads should be improving. But 6000 pages of talking animals?

<shudder>


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2007)

Has anyone read the Baroque trilogy? Should I bother?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 11, 2007)

I think onemonk has and really liked it - Neil Stephenson??

Dub - they are NOT 2000 pages each.  You exaggerate so much.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 11, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Has anyone read the Baroque trilogy? Should I bother?


Stephenson? I just finished Quicksilver and it's a pretty good read. Lots of characters though - the book whips from one side of C17 europe to the other at quite a speed and the Dramatis Personae is essential reference. Good fun though - plenty of swashbuckling, early science and subterfuge. I like his writing style - irreverant but accurate. It's long and complex, but it's composed of three novelettes really, so quite digestable.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 11, 2007)

Sounds like the Pirates! books but for cleverclogs.

Are the paperbacks out now?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 11, 2007)

This one is. Judging by the bits in the back of this copy, the other two are as well. Interesting note: he wrote the whole thing in longhand with a fountain pen, all 3000 pages (over the 3 books)


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 11, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I think onemonk has and really liked it - Neil Stephenson??
> 
> Dub - they are NOT 2000 pages each.  You exaggerate so much.




each trilogy is about 2000 pages, no? which is what i said


----------



## Pieface (Jan 11, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Interesting note: he wrote the whole thing in longhand with a fountain pen, all 3000 pages (over the 3 books)



Wanker.

That's really put me off.

I bet he tried to use a quill first.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 11, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Heh - you can be as damning as you like   It is flawed but I have a soft spot for talking animals and magic thingies.  Has to be well written though or you can't immerse yourself and I do think she's a good writer - when it's clunky you can't suspend your disbelief and just end up embarrassed for everyone involved


I like fantasy too (or used to) but my standards in terms of what is 'clunky' have changed quite a bit in recent years   I used to really like Stephen Donaldson and thought he was one of the better fantasy writers, but I recently picked up his latest and just couldn't get through it - clunky barely even begins to describe how awful it was. Thing is, I'm sure the older books were just as bad, but I didn't care back then. Those were the days eh?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2007)

Not fantasy, but I think we should read some Philip K Dick this year. Last time I suggested it, I was met with a chilly response. Why so?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 11, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> I like fantasy too (or used to) but my standards in terms of what is 'clunky' have changed quite a bit in recent years   I used to really like Stephen Donaldson and thought he was one of the better fantasy writers, but I recently picked up his latest and just couldn't get through it - clunky barely even begins to describe how awful it was. Thing is, I'm sure the older books were just as bad, but I didn't care back then. Those were the days eh?




same here, i used to loved Donaldson, thought he was one of the best. A recent  browse made me realise I was probably wrong.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm bemused by the term fantasy. Is Donaldson all about wizards, unicorns, damsels and musclebound warriors? Goblins and orcs? Silly made up names like Tharg Grizztattle? That sort of thing?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 11, 2007)

You coming round or what Orang?  There's a book here for you.
PS: I think Stephenson just doesn't like typing. It's not some sort of "method-writing"


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> You coming round or what Orang?  There's a book here for you.


Yes! Wasn't sure when your 'after dinner' was! Will call you after 8 when I've put my own dinner in the oven.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 11, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> They don't have it in Brixton Library any more.    Does anyone have a copy I can borrow?



Anyone?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 11, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I'm bemused by the term fantasy. Is Donaldson all about wizards, unicorns, damsels and musclebound warriors? Goblins and orcs? Silly made up names like Tharg Grizztattle? That sort of thing?




A lot darker and more psychological than that. His most famous books concern a leper who - i forgot how - ends up in another world, where he goes batshit, rapes a woman, has to deal with his guilt, becomes a hero / leader, tjhat sort of thing. All very overwrought and with a lot of pretensions to gravitas.


----------



## innit (Jan 12, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> A lot darker and more psychological than that. His most famous books concern a leper who - i forgot how - ends up in another world, where he goes batshit, rapes a woman, has to deal with his guilt, becomes a hero / leader, tjhat sort of thing. All very overwrought and with a lot of pretensions to gravitas.


I read that when I was a teenager - I'd forgotten all about it until you mentioned the leper.  God that was shit and very dense too, I seem to remember.

I bought the book!  Don't know if I'll finish it on time though as I am currently up to my neck in fairies (Jonathan Strange etc etc)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2007)

So is the leprosy a fantasty leprosy or a real human leprosy? If it's a fantasy, why not make up a fanstasy disease too?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 12, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> So is the leprosy a fantasty leprosy or a real human leprosy? If it's a fantasy, why not make up a fanstasy disease too?



He has leprosy in 'our world', ends up in another world where he no longer has leprosy and his dead nerves etc have regenerated. This makes him believe he must be dreaming - hence the rape etc - then he realises that it isn't a dream. Or sort of does - which is much of the psychological arc of the books, his querying of the reality he finds himself in.

When i was a teen, this seemed very deep and questioning


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2007)

Is the other world full of pixies and talking owls?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 12, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Is the other world full of pixies and talking owls?




It's a LITTLE more grown-up than that. But only just.. 

this is the kind of flannel that gets written about them on amazon



> In terms of the philosophy, Donaldson's treatment of paradox is particularly interesting. Some existentialists have argued that Descartes fails to prove existence because it is impossible for man to leave his own sensory context (if you can find it, "what is it like to be a bat" is a very interesting example of this). In brief, because we cannot imaging sensory input any different than what we already receive, we cannot use that sensory input to justify its reality.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2007)

"In terms of the philosophy, Donaldson's treatment of paradox is particularly interesting. Some existentialists have argued that Descartes fails to prove existence because it is impossible for man to leave his own sensory context (if you can find it, "what is it like to be a bat" is a very interesting example of this). In brief, because we cannot imaging sensory input any different than what we already receive, we cannot use that sensory input to justify its reality. "
mmm people should look at TH White's The Once And Future King then and read the bit where Arthur turns into an ant


----------



## Pieface (Jan 12, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Anyone?



I may have finished by monday Ms T if I get a shit on - does that leave you enough time though?


----------



## zora (Jan 14, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Not fantasy, but I think we should read some Philip K Dick this year. Last time I suggested it, I was met with a chilly response. Why so?



Don't know about chilly, but we did read The Man in the High Castle in April 2004. Bookgroup anorak fact.


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 16, 2007)

neal stephenson is great.. if you like physics, pirates and 17th European geopolitcs, told in a very well researched (and long-winded) fashion.


----------



## han (Jan 16, 2007)

umm, I've read about 1/10th of the book so far....am not doing v well I'm afraid...It's cos I can't stop reading 'The God Delusion'....it's unputdownable!


----------



## foamy (Jan 16, 2007)

i've only read 2 chapters.
not enjoying it too much tbh


----------



## Crispy (Jan 16, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> i've only read 2 chapters.
> not enjoying it too much tbh


It gets better


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2007)

I've read about a quarte of it but have tomorrow and the next day off to finish it - I think I like it but I'm not sure. Connie's suffering in the real world is a bit relentless and overblown.


----------



## foamy (Jan 16, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> It gets better



i hope so, i just dont feel driven to read it at the moment


----------



## han (Jan 16, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> i hope so, i just dont feel driven to read it at the moment



That's my experience of it too unfortunately. It's not grabbing me really.

Having said that, finishing books is not my speciality....I tend to either not finish them, or read them obsessively for about 2 days until I've finished....

It's got a lovely cover though!


----------



## innit (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm really enjoying the book - but now I can't come 
My mum was supposed to be coming on Friday and has now decided to come Thursday night instead.

And I had a really good suggestion for next month, too!


----------



## han (Jan 16, 2007)

innit said:
			
		

> And I had a really good suggestion for next month, too!



What was it?


----------



## innit (Jan 16, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> What was it?



My Uncle Napoleon - Guardian review: http://books.guardian.co.uk/review/story/0,,1772511,00.html 

But I've looked on Amazon and it only seems to be available as new and used, so it's probably too hard to get hold of.


----------



## zora (Jan 17, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> i hope so, i just dont feel driven to read it at the moment



Same here, really. I DO enjoy it when I read for a longer stretch of time, I just don't feel driven to pick it up (and don't find it that difficult to put down...).

I find all the topics of organising society differently fascinating though; I think the hippies might be on to something.


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 17, 2007)

funny ending..


----------



## Crispy (Jan 17, 2007)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> funny ending..


I think it's interesting. Open to interpretation


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm liking the fact that everyone in the future has a chosen username and that a few them are Urban 75 usernames like Sojourner, Bee and Sparrow.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2007)

And there's a place called Treefrog!


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 17, 2007)

u75 is the utopian future


----------



## Pieface (Jan 18, 2007)

where there is no pain and everyone shags everyone else.  I kind of ended up hating the hippies a bit.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 18, 2007)

Still haven't finished the book, but will still be there tonight 

PieEye - not book related... but what's the place you go for noodles in Brixton? I'm sure you've posted about it, but I can't be arsed to search


----------



## Crispy (Jan 18, 2007)

Right, 8pm sound good to people?
Anyone still need the address? There's loads of secure space for bikes btw.
Bring earplugs if you haven't finished the book, because there's nowhere to hide when we talk about the ending.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 18, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Still haven't finished the book, but will still be there tonight
> 
> PieEye - not book related... but what's the place you go for noodles in Brixton? I'm sure you've posted about it, but I can't be arsed to search



8pm fine for me.

I like Ichiban (and so does Gaijingirl ) it's on Atlantic rd opposite the bakery.   They do very good sushi too and are lovely people.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 18, 2007)

Cheers PieEye 

Ah, 8pm will give me enough time to go home and come back... I'll check out Ichiban another night


----------



## foamy (Jan 18, 2007)

i wont be there tonight, havent been well this week and on antibiotics so no cheese and wine (and what is book group with out cheese and wine?!)

also, have only read up to chapter 4 as there seems to be a foamy repelling forcefield around my book....or perhaps its the dodgy time travelling bits that i dont like? 

have a good tie and let me know what the next book is.





ps - i'm having a real moral dilamma as to whether i should finish the book. i'm not enjoying it, i dont feel drawn to it, but i dont leave books usually. dammit!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 18, 2007)

Ah yes, on the subject of cheese, there's some stilton in the fridge from xmas, that hasn't been opened for a week or two. Should be interesting.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 18, 2007)

It will be fine!

I'm not drinking.

Ahem.


----------



## han (Jan 18, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> It will be fine!
> 
> I'm not drinking.
> 
> Ahem.



I'm not either.  And apparently Ms T isn't either!  

I will bring some exciting kind of juice.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 18, 2007)

Must be something in the air... I was going to bring juice too, not feeling 100% 

(bringing cheese and mince pies too)


----------



## Pieface (Jan 18, 2007)

I just can't be arsed.  Plus I think I get shouty when I'm pissed at BG.


----------



## Luciona (Jan 18, 2007)

zora said:
			
		

> Same here, really. I DO enjoy it when I read for a longer stretch of time, I just don't feel driven to pick it up (and don't find it that difficult to put down...).
> 
> I find all the topics of organising society differently fascinating though; I think the hippies might be on to something.



Not checked this thread for a while and now I find loads of people saying things that make me feel better about my lack of progress with the book!    Half way through now and am determined to finish it.. I see now that the problem is that although I like the book, I am not engrossed in it.  And this seems to be something a lot of you are experiencing.  I am quite attached to Connie and Luciente but Connie’s voice in the hippy future irritates me a bit.  She lets herself down as she consistently reacts with a mixture of horror/disgust/disbelief… Maybe some of her initial reactions mirror my own and I don’t want to be cynical about their utopia. (‘yeah right! As if that would ever work!’) Anyway I am hoping to make it tonight with ear plugs at the ready.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 18, 2007)

I think I've been to one BG where we all finished the book so don't worry


----------



## han (Jan 18, 2007)

I'll bring some nibbles as well.....got some nice organic carrots. Yum.


----------



## foamy (Jan 18, 2007)

there will be juices of many kinds? 
oh man, maybe i should change my mind and come...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2007)

hmm I may be having some cross words later then - I will finish the book this afternoon and shall be bringing some wine and nibbly things. And I like the book. So there!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I think I've been to one BG where we all finished the book so don't worry


 To be honest, I wish people would make more effort to finish the books on time. Or at least not mind that we talk about endings and such within earshot. It's very frustrating not being able to talk about the book in full.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 18, 2007)

Not all of us can take days off to read though  

I don't mind people talking about the book even if I haven't finished it though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2007)

oh, and PieEye - drink wine and be shouty!


----------



## trashpony (Jan 18, 2007)

I haven't started it so I'd be really grateful if we could not discuss anything that might give away the plot.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Not all of us can take days off to read though


I didn't take any days off. And I get the same amount of free time as anyone else, just at different times


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 18, 2007)

ok, ok, I've been slack... but a lot of my free time has been spent catching up with college work or knitting (and I haven't quite managed to get someone to sit and turn the pages of my book while I knit ).


----------



## Ms T (Jan 18, 2007)

I've been really crap and just didn't manage to get the book in time, despite my best efforts.  I really should have ordered it from the library, but they said it could take a couple of weeks....

Anyway, I'm planning on coming to Bookgroup anyway, if only for the company.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 18, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> ok, ok, I've been slack... but a lot of my free time has been spent catching up with college work or knitting (and I haven't quite managed to get someone to sit and turn the pages of my book while I knit ).



I could come and read it to you. It'd be like Little Women 



I'm not coming tonight - which is why I haven't read the book. I'm usually very well behaved


----------



## han (Jan 18, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> To be honest, I wish people would make more effort to finish the books on time. Or at least not mind that we talk about endings and such within earshot. It's very frustrating not being able to talk about the book in full.



I think it'd help if we took it in turns to pick a book (like we did when the bookgroup first started, which worked really well), then everyone would get a turn to pick the kind of book that they like and more people would finish the books, no?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 18, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I could come and read it to you. It'd be like Little Women


I do still like people reading to me.. whether it's from a book or an article in the paper


----------



## han (Jan 18, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Anyway, I'm planning on coming to Bookgroup anyway, if only for the company.



me too   - only managed to get to page 15


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 18, 2007)

why don't you let ME pick the books?

that way, nobody IN the bookgroup has to suffer all the bitterness and recriminations likely to result from picking a shit one


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2007)

I agree han, I think that would work better. People would attend more regularly too. Mind you, we'd have to read a book about Lancaster bombers or something, when it came to Hollis's turn to choose. Ms T - can you bring The Wire with you please pretty please?


----------



## han (Jan 18, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Mind you, we'd have to read a book about Lancaster bombers or something, when it came to Hollis's turn to choose.



That is the downside


----------



## Pieface (Jan 18, 2007)

Fuck it.  I'm buying some wine. 

I don't mind if we go back to the old method - we can do that for a bit and then change back when we get sick of it.

I'm back on mah fantaseh trilogeh and to be fair, it's less far fetched than the one we're about to discuss, grasp?   !!!


----------



## han (Jan 18, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Fuck it.  I'm buying some wine.



 
I'm getting tempted now.


----------



## Luciona (Jan 18, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> To be honest, I wish people would make more effort to finish the books on time. Or at least not mind that we talk about endings and such within earshot. It's very frustrating not being able to talk about the book in full.



Too right!  Wouldnt expect to be part of a book group where you meet to discuss it but no one can give away its content/ending!  Wont _really_ follow crispy's tip on blocking my ears when the ending is mentioned!  Will be good to find out and then will still enjoy reading the rest afterwards at my own S N A I L pace.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 18, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> grasp?   !!!


Fasure


----------



## Pieface (Jan 18, 2007)

oh now that was annoying.

Plus I didn't get it the first few times I read it and was pronouncing it wrong and getting confused.

I like the "feathered" expression though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 18, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> oh now that was annoying.


Not as annoying as _per_.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 18, 2007)

true


----------



## Ms T (Jan 18, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I agree han, I think that would work better. People would attend more regularly too. Mind you, we'd have to read a book about Lancaster bombers or something, when it came to Hollis's turn to choose. Ms T - can you bring The Wire with you please pretty please?



Yes I can.  I've also made a cake - which doesn't happen very often so it may be a complete disaster!  It's a healthy kind of cake, carrot and pineapple.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks Ms T. My coms, I grasp that this evening might be a controversial one. There seems to be derisive element who aren't so keen on redding this book.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 18, 2007)

Get back in your brooder


----------



## innit (Jan 18, 2007)

Don't let them cloud your cone OU!

I'm really enjoying the book - almost finished (although as a feminist who used to work with psychiatric patients this may not be particularly surprising  )


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 18, 2007)

i find it interesting that people are expecting to discuss the book..

that doesn't normally happen.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh fuck - how many psychology people do we have tonight?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 18, 2007)

*puts hand up*

(well I used to be)


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 18, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> why don't you let ME pick the books?
> 
> that way, nobody IN the bookgroup has to suffer all the bitterness and recriminations likely to result from picking a shit one


maybe just once..

this does sound like a good recommendation.


----------



## innit (Jan 18, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Oh fuck - how many psychology people do we have tonight?


Don't worry, I'm not coming


----------



## innit (Jan 18, 2007)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> i find it interesting that people are expecting to discuss the book..
> 
> that doesn't normally happen.


I find it interesting that people usually want to discuss the books they didn't like


----------



## Pieface (Jan 18, 2007)

I haven't said I didn't like it yet.....


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2007)

There's something about Cormac McCarthy that I find extremely offputting - can't quite put my finger on it though


----------



## Pieface (Jan 18, 2007)

You're a fool.  He's a total genius.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2007)

I just get the impression, rightly or wrongly, that he likes to spend pages and pages describing weather and cactuses.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 18, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I just get the impression, rightly or wrongly, that he likes to spend pages and pages describing weather and cactuses.




gimp


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 18, 2007)

I'd forgotten those crappy invented words of the future in the book. They were annoying.


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 18, 2007)

yeh, in teh futurz peepl will sp33k totally weirderer than that!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 18, 2007)

After a gripping 3-way tie and runoff vote situation, this month's book has been chosen. It is:

Ripley Bogle by Robert McLiam Wilson


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 18, 2007)

wahey! a fucking classic 

told you i should choose the books


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 19, 2007)

fuck fuyck fuck 

i didn't realize i was voting for a book called Ripley Bogle.. i thought it was something else entirely and would have voted against it on principle.. 

still, i doubt it would have made much difference

and i certainly didn't do a very good job of selling the citydreams selection 

thanks to our gracious hosts..  (who's next?)

wii is so cool.. i want one!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 19, 2007)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> thanks to our gracious hosts..  (*who's next?*)


I'd be happy to offer my place, if people can be arsed with the trek (it's not that far really ), but there were talks of checking out the RFH again.

Cheers to Crispy & Sparrow for having us.

I am quite liking the book and will try and finish it this weekend


----------



## Pieface (Jan 19, 2007)

Sorry if I was too hammered and shouty.  Bad journey nearly home (went to pub instead) and no tea made for a drunky Pieface 

I had a very good time in any case and talked lots o) about the book for once 

Thanks for hospitality, Sparra and Crispy


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2007)

Indeed - I shouldna drank that whisky and that absinthe.
Loved talking about the book but there were so many of us that I only heard a few peoples's views on it.
I think I might have been shouty too PieEye


----------



## Ms T (Jan 19, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Sorry if I was too hammered and shouty.  Bad journey nearly home (went to pub instead) and no tea made for a drunky Pieface
> 
> I had a very good time in any case and talked lots o) about the book for once
> 
> Thanks for hospitality, Sparra and Crispy


#]

Hey drunky Pieface - can I borrow the book off you?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 19, 2007)

yes you can.  Shall I just stick it through your letterbox at some point this weekend?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 19, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> yes you can.  Shall I just stick it through your letterbox at some point this weekend?




ahem


----------



## Pieface (Jan 19, 2007)

What?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 19, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> After a gripping 3-way tie and runoff vote situation, this month's book has been chosen. It is:
> 
> Ripley Bogle by Robert McLiam Wilson


Ok, Good timing - I'm just finishing up the one I'm reading now. How long to we have to read this one - a month?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 19, 2007)

That's right. By my estimate, the next one should be Thursday the 15th of February.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 19, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> What?




what are you lending ms T?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 19, 2007)

the book


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 19, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> the book




who's book?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 19, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> yes you can.  Shall I just stick it through your letterbox at some point this weekend?



Or you could give it to Bee when you go to the allotment thingy.  Are you not coming to Craft Club on Sunday?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh ok, ok.   Dub, can I lend Ms T your book please?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 19, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Oh ok, ok.   Dub, can I lend Ms T your book please?




yes, yes she may


----------



## Ms T (Jan 19, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> who's book?



What's your's is her's surely.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 19, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Or you could give it to Bee when you go to the allotment thingy.  Are you not coming to Craft Club on Sunday?



I am coming to sunday's thing yes.  I shall bring it then, pending Dub's gracious generosity.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 19, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> What's your's is her's surely.




you'd think so, wouldn't you?


----------



## zora (Jan 20, 2007)

That was a most enjoyable bookgroup meeting.  

I had very vivid dreams afterwards, I blame the wheel of chaumes followed by the wheel of camembert that I ate. (Or maybe it was the absinthe...)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2007)

I had strange dreams too. I think I may have been even more shouty than PieCrust


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh dear, I think I missed January's book altogether and you read one of my all time favourite books.  I'll try and do better for February.  Is it still the second Thursday of the month (that's what caught me out).  

 L


----------



## Luciona (Jan 22, 2007)

cheers to y'all for welcoming me with open arms, absinthe and shouty-ness.  Looking forward the next time. X


----------



## zora (Jan 23, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I'd be happy to offer my place, if people can be arsed with the trek (it's not that far really )



I'd like that.  

Everyone okay with it, if it still suits Bee?

Also, what date did we decide on? I think someone said the 15th, which is actually the third thursday in february, but the 8th would seem slightly too soon, no?

Lastly, would it be a good idea to have the opening post edited again, with date, place and book title once everything's been decided?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 23, 2007)

Still suits me 

15th would be better... I might have a chance of finishing the book 
(I'm going to have to put down last month's though)


----------



## zora (Jan 23, 2007)

That would be a shame, not finishing Woman On the Edge of Time - it's so very very good. (It took me until today to finish it, too, though...) How far did you get? Was so busy rambling at you about other stuff that we didn't talk about the book...unless we did and I forgot...like I forgot about feeding eme twiglets with chaumes... (finally the paranoid hangover's getting the better of me, damn it.  )


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 23, 2007)

I will finish it, because I am liking it... but will have to put it down for a bit to start & finish Ripley Bogle 

Think there were two book discussions on different sides of the room... I was in the other one


----------



## zora (Jan 23, 2007)

*Something to look forward to for bookgroups to come*




			
				tony1798 in Drugs Forum said:
			
		

> I'm currently writing my tales of adventure(s) (30000 words thus far and I'm only getting started)..
> Keep an eye out for:
> 
> *The Gospel according to Aardvark* by *Tony Numbers*
> ...


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 24, 2007)

A reviewer on Amazon described Ripley Bogle as " a modern clasic on a par with 'God of Small Things' or 'Captain Corelli's Mandolin'


----------



## trashpony (Jan 24, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> A reviewer on Amazon described Ripley Bogle as " a modern clasic on a par with 'God of Small Things' or 'Captain Corelli's Mandolin'



Christ - that's enough to make me want to read Dan Brown


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 29, 2007)

i've bought this book now. so i'll deffo be along to the next meeting


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 29, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> A reviewer on Amazon described Ripley Bogle as " a modern clasic on a par with 'God of Small Things' or 'Captain Corelli's Mandolin'




that's an absurd comparison.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2007)

Can I get this book at a shop?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 29, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Can I get this book at a shop?




you can get it for a shade over £3 on amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ripley-Bogl...f=pd_ka_1/026-6971561-5371601?ie=UTF8&s=books

but i reckon shops will have it..


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2007)

My card is rinsed so I need to pay for it with the cash I keep in an old sock under my mattress - will go to Books Etc at lunctime and if they don't have it I'll go to Waterstones Piccadilly


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2007)

Foyles will probably have it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2007)

I've never been in there


----------



## trashpony (Jan 29, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I've never been in there



It's like going into some mad collectomaniac's house - I can never find anything. 

I like waterstones in picadilly - it's a lovely building


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, I've heard that which is why I've never been in - I like order in bookshops.
The stairs in Waterstones will kill me one day - they always wrongfoot me - I think the steps are an inch shorter than they ought to be


----------



## trashpony (Jan 29, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've heard that which is why I've never been in - I like order in bookshops.
> The stairs in Waterstones will kill me one day - they always wrongfoot me - I think the steps are an inch shorter than they ought to be



Oh yes - they're dreadful aren't they? I studied step design as part of my horticulture course and it's not that hard to get right but so many stair cases are really uncomfortable to walk up. 

God that's off topic


----------



## Crispy (Jan 29, 2007)

Those steps are woefully out of compliance with building regs. But they're listed so they can;t be altered! LOL!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 29, 2007)

I tried in the waterstones near me and got nowt, amazon it is.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 29, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Those steps are woefully out of compliance with building regs.


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 29, 2007)

at the hostel i was staying in amsterdam I found another book in the Women's Press Science Fiction series. Just when I thought you couldn't get any weirder than Woman on the Edge of Time comes



> I, Vampire - Jody Scott
> (1984)
> 
> Sterling O'Blivion, misunderstood vampire from Transylvania, now ace instructor at a dance studio in Chicago. After 700 years Sterling feels life is passing her by; unitl Rysemian starships land on Earth and she is given a new lease of life.
> ...



And, if that didn't convince you, it has a very approving quote from someone called Theodore Sturgeon.


----------



## cillaB (Jan 29, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> A reviewer on Amazon described Ripley Bogle as " a modern clasic on a par with 'God of Small Things' or 'Captain Corelli's Mandolin'




bollocks - it's MILES better.  Really good book.  As is Eureka St.  Bit bleak though


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 30, 2007)

i've started it - am really enjoying it so far!


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 30, 2007)

I've got quite a few of the Women's Press SF series, they're all a bit like that, they published the Female Man by Joanna Russ which is a great book but not exactly conventional.

 L


----------



## Pieface (Jan 31, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> A reviewer on Amazon described Ripley Bogle as " a modern clasic on a par with 'God of Small Things' or 'Captain Corelli's Mandolin'



Brainy - you're a pain the arse 

MsT - are you likely to finish it in time for me to skim it again?  I want to reread the ending so I can get shouty once more


----------



## Ms T (Jan 31, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Brainy - you're a pain the arse
> 
> MsT - are you likely to finish it in time for me to skim it again?  I want to reread the ending so I can get shouty once more



Dunno - only just started it.  Will try though.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 2, 2007)

i iz rly enjoying it.

i have lots to say.

henry is taking the piss cos i have joined the book group  

(witness the fitness)

(one hoe one quest)


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 7, 2007)

I bought the book today and it doesn't look too long so hopefully I'll have it finished by Thursday.  Where are we meeting?  PM please?

 L


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 7, 2007)

I've offered my place, will send PMs out in next few days... better get a move on with the book... ever the snail-paced reader


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm about halfway through, It's ok once you get into it.


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 8, 2007)

Adjectives!!!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 8, 2007)

ok is an adjective.


----------



## zora (Feb 8, 2007)

I read Eureka Street by the same author (which I loved) and roughly 50 pages of Ripley Bogle about 10 years ago. Does that count?

Can't really see myself managing much more before next thursday - I'm busy busy with my family visiting for 3 days and then valentines celebrations (bleugh  ). Also just finished Restless by William Boyd which was amazing and had me saying 'Wow! out loud on reading the last paragraph. I now need another fix of William Boyd and have started reading Any Human Heart today.

Thanks for pm, Bee - will definitely be there.


----------



## Luciona (Feb 8, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> you can get it for a shade over £3 on amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ripley-Bogl...f=pd_ka_1/026-6971561-5371601?ie=UTF8&s=books
> 
> but i reckon shops will have it..




Thanks for that,am waiting for it to be delivered and hoping to get enough read to say somethin in one weeks time.  

Onemonkey i sorry I not been in touch re WOTEOT.  Still not finished it but I will bring it on the 15th for you to return.  Thanks a million for lending it out for me.  (think am going to buy a copy as i really really like it now and determined to finish it at some point) 

(((Luciona's concentration span))))


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2007)

zora said:
			
		

> Also just finished Restless by William Boyd which was amazing and had me saying 'Wow! out loud on reading the last paragraph.


Was that one of the other nominations for this months book?

*adds to list* 

Not sure if I'll be finished or not, I am enjoying it, just slow reader


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 9, 2007)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> ok is an adjective.


Sorry, I guess my meaning wasn't very clear. That was just my reaction to reading the first ten pages of Ripley Bogle


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> Sorry, I guess my meaning wasn't very clear. That was just my reaction to reading the first ten pages of Ripley Bogle


Was clear to me... it calms down a bit, or maybe I'm getting used to it


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 9, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Was clear to me... it calms down a bit, or maybe I'm getting used to it


That's good -  I should give it more of a chance anyway or you'll all be angry with me for slagging it off without reading it properly. You're a scary bunch y'know...


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 9, 2007)

am i the only one that likes it then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2007)

I like it, does take a while to get into though, and I am a _very_ slow reader


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 9, 2007)

i loved it from the off. i think because me ma is irish and i find a lot of his observations about his race/country very funny.


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 9, 2007)

doubt if I will have even started it by thursday but I am still coming

and I'm sure I will have an opinion or two after a few drinks


----------



## innit (Feb 9, 2007)

I bought the book 

The book seems to be bollocksed 

It makes no sense at all, I think the pages are in the wrong order!  E.g.
Bottom of page 5 - "Though Malnutrition and Attenuation coyly beckon with"
Top of page 6 - "slowly. I'm ignoring it as best I can.
Bottom of page 7 - "Your measure and your gauge."
Top of page 8 - "fluctuating and not good at present, not good at all."

Please tell me it's not meant to be like that


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2007)

innit said:
			
		

> Please tell me it's not meant to be like that


No, sounds like your book is fucked ...

Page 5 (although not at the bottom of mine) is: Though Malnutrition and Attenuation coyly beckon with mild eyes and smiles urbane.


----------



## innit (Feb 9, 2007)

Phew, well at least that makes sense!  Ta Bee


----------



## Crispy (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm enjoying it but I am finding that the adjectiveverbing is a bit annoying. "Blackswathed" "Coldseeping" and so on. Feels like the book's about to start moving now, though. Looking forward to seeing where it goes. I hope Ripley gets involved in Events - because so far it's all been very nice Description.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm really enjoying it and am looking forward to Thursday.

PieFace - I'll have finished it by tonight if you want it back.


----------



## Pieface (Feb 12, 2007)

Can I come and get it off you tomorrow night please?   I'd be there around 9pm?


----------



## Pieface (Feb 12, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i loved it from the off. i think because me ma is irish and i find a lot of his observations about his race/country very funny.



I love it too   Have you finished it?


----------



## Ms T (Feb 12, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Can I come and get it off you tomorrow night please?   I'd be there around 9pm?



I'm working until 11pm.  Hendo will be there until 8 though.  

Sorry - that's not very helpful is it?


----------



## Pieface (Feb 12, 2007)

no bother - I'll read a synopsis on tinterweb instead   See you thursday.


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 12, 2007)

I haven't started the book yet but i am beginning to wonder what type of drinks and snacks it merits.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 12, 2007)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> I haven't started the book yet but i am beginning to wonder what type of drinks and snacks it merits.
> 
> Any suggestions?


lots and lots of cigarettes. cheap ones.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 13, 2007)

i am sooo not going to finish this book by thursday


----------



## Pieface (Feb 13, 2007)

don't worry - hardly anyone ever does.  Shame though because I think the ending is very important with this one.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 13, 2007)

what if i skip to the end, leaving out about 100 pages?   

sorry. 

*feels bad*


----------



## foamy (Feb 13, 2007)

i haven't even entertained the idea of thinking about buying the book, let alone reading it but i'd like to come to this book group as it's in half term and i can drink wine and stay up late


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2007)

Shit! Gotta finish this. Speed read time


----------



## Pieface (Feb 13, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> what if i skip to the end, leaving out about 100 pages?
> 
> sorry.
> 
> *feels bad*



I'm a bit hazy on the details which is why I wanted to reread that bit.   I think only MsT has finished it and that's pretty much it - shonky work Book Group! !!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 13, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Shit! Gotta finish this. Speed read time



are you like that robot in that 80's film that i can't remember the name of??


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 13, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I'm a bit hazy on the details which is why I wanted to reread that bit.   I think only MsT has finished it and that's pretty much it - shonky work Book Group! !!!



will we sit in the naughty corner ms pie??


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> are you like that robot in that 80's film that i can't remember the name of??


Johnny Five from Short Circuit?
In many ways, yes.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 13, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Johnny Five from Short Circuit?
> In many ways, yes.



yes him. how cool!


----------



## Pieface (Feb 13, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> will we sit in the naughty corner ms pie??



yes - there'll be a pile of you there and me and MsT will sit at table and get twatted while arguing over which were the best insults


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 13, 2007)

i will bring secret booze for the naughty corner. we will have fun too goddamn it


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 13, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i will bring secret booze for the naughty corner. we will have fun too goddamn it


yay! I'm in this corner 

 @ PieEye


----------



## Pieface (Feb 13, 2007)

this is turning into Drink Group! !!!


----------



## han (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm really enjoying this book  I think I'll actually manage to finish this one in time. Looking forward to Thur.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 13, 2007)

I finished it on the tube this morning. I didn't realise that you're not supposed to finish it.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 13, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> don't worry - hardly anyone ever does.  Shame though because I think the ending is very important with this one.



I'm a bit   by the ending.  V. interesting book though - looking forward to the meeting if only so I get to argue with Ms Pie.


----------



## Pieface (Feb 13, 2007)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> I finished it on the tube this morning. I didn't realise that you're not supposed to finish it.



You are in so much trouble now


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm really enjoying the book and have nearly finished it.  Hopefully my cold/cough/sore throat will be better by Thursday and I'll be able to come along.  Thanks for the PM, Biddlybee, far from being in the middle of nowhere I'm pleased to see that you're on a useful bus route.

They drink champagne in the Cambridge parts of the book but I don't think my budget will stretch to that.  Not too keen on half a burger out of a bin or a plate of sludge either, so I'm a bit stumped for themed snacks.

 L


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 13, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> this is turning into Drink Group! !!!


are you new round here?


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 15, 2007)

just to say i sadly won't be able to make tonight as i have the dreaded cystitis   and i manged to finish the book late last night as well!   

but i feel like shit and would be utterly rubbish company. sorry for short notice and hope you all have lots of fun. maybe i will make the next one (third time lucky etc.!)?? 

x


----------



## Crispy (Feb 15, 2007)

Just finished the book on the train. Mixed feelings.

Sparrow's goning to come along even (if you don't mind, bee) though she hasn't read it, cos she's got the midweek blues and doesn't want to stay home alone


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 15, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> just to say i sadly won't be able to make tonight as i have the dreaded cystitis   and i manged to finish the book late last night as well!
> 
> but i feel like shit and would be utterly rubbish company. sorry for short notice and hope you all have lots of fun. maybe i will make the next one (third time lucky etc.!)??
> 
> x




Hope you're feeling better soon dolly.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 15, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Just finished the book on the train. Mixed feelings.
> 
> Sparrow's goning to come along even (if you don't mind, bee) though she hasn't read it, cos she's got the midweek blues and doesn't want to stay home alone


Of course I don't mind... she can sit in my corner - I've not finished it yet


----------



## Ms T (Feb 15, 2007)

Hendo may tag along tonight as well, if nobody minds.


----------



## foamy (Feb 15, 2007)

sorry i'm going to bail out too.
being on holiday is more tiring than being at work.
will do my best to buy / read next book though so Miss Pie doesnt punish me!

have a good evening


----------



## han (Feb 15, 2007)

I've only read 1/3 of the book so far but will come along anyway for the crack. 

Thoroughly enjoying this one!


----------



## zora (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh noes! Lots of the bookgroup is teh illz! 
Whilst I managed to escape the dreaded valentines cystitis, I've got the sniffles  and coughs so badly that I had to give the meeting tonight a miss. Boo hiss.  

Have fun you all, drink my share of red wine etc.

And choose the next book wisely...


----------



## Crispy (Feb 15, 2007)

As a continuation of a theme maybe, this month's book is Down and out in Paris and London by George Orwell (the whole book online right there!) - it's quite short so *no excuses* for not reading it for next month 

Thanks to bee for David Attenborough's autobiog


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 16, 2007)

*doing a pickman's*

You know, if I had been asked, given my many years of book group experience, to predict who amongst our regular members would be least likely to _"do a Pickman's"_ i would have initially demurred. Feeling that it was a rather impertinent question that had only asked with the aim of stirring up trouble rather than to add anything positive to anyone's book group experience. 

I stiil feel that and if anyone were to ask that question with those negative undertones then I would surely refuse to offer an opinion.....  


But....

assuming someone asked just out of pure curiosity.. 

just wanted to know..

in my own personal opinion 

the person who of of book group crowd would would_ be least likely_ to come one month and _quite vociferously _recommend a book of considerable length and imperfect appeal, have it accepted and then in a veil of silence would be Godot-like in their absence. Then perhaps I might speculate. 

And putting names in reverse order, an incomplete ranking might look something like this.. 

Zora
Lysistrata
Onemonkey  
eme
biddly bee


Hollis
Orang Utan
_Pickman's Model_
*PieEye
*

(Citydreams)*
(BrainAddict)*

*Excluded because no-one ever chooses their books in the first place


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes, where *were* you young pieeye? 

It's true that I've never had a book picked, but Yoga for people who can't be bothered to do it by Geoff Dyer will probably be next months choice. I believe this - like an Evangelical Christian who believes the world was created in seven days - because I *want* to believe it


----------



## Crispy (Feb 16, 2007)

my head hurts. I think I might have been a bit shouty last night...


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 16, 2007)

Not only did she fail to come and champion the book she chose, BUT - i can barely bring myself to type this  - she FORGOT her keys. Which means that rather than getting the early night I had promised myself, I had to wait for her drunken shambling self to get home so i could let her in.

For shame, Pie Face.

(oh, and BA - I love Geoff Dyer, maybe we could form a splinter book group?  )


----------



## citydreams (Feb 16, 2007)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> (Citydreams)*
> (BrainAddict)*
> 
> *Excluded because no-one ever chooses their books in the first place





We read "The War of Don Emmanuel's Nether Parts"..  well, some of us did...
Some of us even laughed.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 16, 2007)

oww head owww


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 16, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Thanks to bee for David Attenborough's autobiog


No worries.

Cheers for setting that thing up on my computer. I might've accidentally stopped the download though, I'm not sure   and I'm not sure where it's set to download to  

Erm.. has anyone got an extra copy of Ripley Bogle with them? 
The picador version where he looks quite menacing on the front... mine's gone. 
(or did I lend it someone? I can't remember )


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 16, 2007)

Urban bookgroup theft shocker!!!

I think we should launch an investigation immediately.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 16, 2007)

Maybe I should check my bin when I get home... I tied up when a 'little' bit pissed 

(edit: and I know the ending, so not in a hurry to read it - but my flatmate wants to borrow it )


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 16, 2007)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> (Citydreams)*
> (BrainAddict)*
> 
> *Excluded because no-one ever chooses their books in the first place


Actually, i stand corrected they both have had books chosen but it's always been something we would rather forget about

Ecclesiastes   

Don Emmanuel


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks to BiddlyBee for having us.

You have lost a book but you may have also become a millionaire.. i think I left my lotto ticket was in my tesco's bag with my empties


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll definitely go through my bins when I get home then


----------



## Pieface (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm *so *sorry!!!!!     

There was a leaving do at work beforehand and I _intended_ on leaving in good time but then I found myself drunk in Chiswick and there was peer pressure to stay and I was winning all the pool games against the boys and there were dough balls.

I feel quite bad about it.  Did anyone like the book?  Tell me what you thought


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 16, 2007)

Everyone hated it!


----------



## han (Feb 16, 2007)

That was fun! Thanks Bee 

Sorry I forgot to wash up your chopping board!

Brilliant choice of book this month. 

I hope you liked your message Pie Eye 

Too much wine on an empty stomach - oops. My head acheth.


----------



## Pieface (Feb 16, 2007)

did they really?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 16, 2007)

No, I lied


----------



## han (Feb 16, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> there was peer pressure to stay and I was winning all the pool games against the boys and *there were dough balls*.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 16, 2007)

did you talk about the book at all? or simply drink yourselves into oblivion?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 16, 2007)

Both


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 16, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> did you talk about the book at all? or simply drink yourselves into oblivion?


It's what Ripley would've wanted


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 16, 2007)

no book or lottery ticket in the bin


----------



## han (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 17, 2007)

Found the book under the big sofa  

Still not a millionaire though


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 17, 2007)

Good thing we hadn't begun the witchhunt


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 17, 2007)

tesco's lottery tickets are a con.. they print them directly on your till receipt which of course you immediately throw away 

doesn't matter. it was only a present for someone.. i don't need a million quid.


----------



## zora (Feb 18, 2007)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> oww head owww



Pleased to see your iniation went well.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 19, 2007)

i know i am probs not qualified to comment, but is this book not very similar to the last?  

who chose it?

(sorry for all the questions but i is just teh wondering like!)


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 19, 2007)

I liked the book, Pieye, and you missed the opportunity of me agreeing with you for once.  Due to my cold I left before it got too riotous.

I read "Down and Out in Paris and London" fairly recently, another cheery choice.  When is the next meeting, if it's 16 March I will have to miss it.

 L


----------



## Crispy (Feb 19, 2007)

I nominated it, but it was chosen after a fair vote (I assume it was fair. There may have been vote-swapping going on in the background. I didn't count the votes cast either so some people may have failed to use both their votes. In fact, it's a completely unreliable vote. The russians do it better)


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 19, 2007)

*Crazy Scenes at March's Bookgroup*


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 21, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I nominated it, but it was chosen after a fair vote (I assume it was fair. There may have been vote-swapping going on in the background. I didn't count the votes cast either so some people may have failed to use both their votes. In fact, it's a completely unreliable vote. The russians do it better)



 

useless


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2007)

Just got Down & Out in the post - I've read it before when I was a kitchen porter and it rang so true. Orwell is the don.


----------



## pyrovitae (Feb 27, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> As a continuation of a theme maybe, this month's book is Down and out in Paris and London by George Orwell (the whole book online right there!) - it's quite short so *no excuses* for not reading it for next month
> 
> Thanks to bee for David Attenborough's autobiog



oh i've already read that.  fantastic stuff, i love orwell.  his essay 'why i write' is pretty interesting reading too considering his first reason for writing is 'sheer egoism' 

http://www.k-1.com/Orwell/index.cgi/work/essays/write.html


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 27, 2007)

Can we choose something a bit more cheerful next time?

Like this?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh God no
Can I suggest this?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/This-Book-W...ef=sr_1_1/026-4850281-9342056?ie=UTF8&s=books
Or this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Restless-Wi...ef=sr_1_1/026-4850281-9342056?ie=UTF8&s=books


----------



## Auberon (Feb 27, 2007)

suggest away. but i will make a point of attending the next bg to propose something better.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2007)

Some medieval text about crop rotation no doubt


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 27, 2007)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> Can we choose something a bit more cheerful next time?
> 
> Like this?


Cheerful?   A book more likely to make us slit our wrists at the horror of the world I cannot imagine    

I propose Yoga for People Who Can't Be Bothered to Do It by Geoff Dyer. Which deserved a much better title.


----------



## onemonkey (Mar 5, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> Cheerful?   A book more likely to make us slit our wrists at the horror of the world I cannot imagine


that's just the sort of negative thinking that noel is hoping to help you with 


when is bookgroup this month? the 8th march or the ides of march?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2007)

The Ides! The Ides! Please!


----------



## onemonkey (Mar 5, 2007)

sooth! sooth! sooth!


----------



## zora (Mar 7, 2007)

Tomorrow would be a bit short notice now, no?

I reckon next week. Where do people want to meet? You could probably come round here again if you want - have to check with housemates first but should be fine. But if anyone else wants to host: I'm happy to travel.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 7, 2007)

I can't make the meeting this month, 'cos I'm away.


----------



## pyrovitae (Mar 7, 2007)

may i come?  what date next week?


----------



## zora (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't see why not as long as bring enough wine and cheese.  

Thursday 15th.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2007)

I've finished it - I guess a lot of his observations on poverty may seem trite to the modern audience but he must have been one of the first writers to bother to find out first hand about it and we should be grateful to him for breaking from the paternal tradition of pitying the poor mites or demonising them. I also found his observations on the slang of poverty interesting, particularly as many of the words he say were obsolete are now in common usage again.


----------



## pyrovitae (Mar 9, 2007)

aw shoot.  i'll be at the aim gig at shepherd's bush on the 15th.

i suppose i'll come along to the next one, laden with bottles of wine.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm seeing Arcade Fire on Thursday so won't be able to make book group.  Looking forward to a cheerful book next month.  Hint, hint.

 L


----------



## Crispy (Mar 12, 2007)

zora said:
			
		

> I don't see why not as long as bring enough wine and cheese.
> 
> Thursday 15th.


No! You should bring a 75 centime glass of wine and some dry bread and margarine.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm reading the online version at http://www.george-orwell.org/Down_and_Out_in_Paris_and_London and am finding the google ads rather humorous.


> Sleep
> Find answers to all your questions on Sleep & Sleep Disorders.





> Catering Industry Jobs
> Outstanding Roles, great companies The Food industry's job source





> Kitchen Cookware
> Stainless steel cookware set - £99. Worth £479. Buy online Today





> Poor Credit Remortgage
> We find you a great remortgage today even with bad credit or CCJs


----------



## foamy (Mar 13, 2007)

i ordered my copy from amazon market place but the idiot seller sent me 'Brighton Rock' instead  i wouldnt mind but i've read brighton rock and didnt like it.

and now i'll have to rush to read Down and Out in time


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 13, 2007)

I'd better read it.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 15, 2007)

Is this happening then? I know that zora has coldflulurgy, so maybe somewhere else.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2007)

We should at least wet the baby's head


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 15, 2007)

I haven't read the book and need to sleep tonight.


----------



## eme (Mar 15, 2007)

is this still happening then? I can offer here if you need a venue...


----------



## Crispy (Mar 15, 2007)

Well I have my evening clear and I read the thing, so I'm game


----------



## eme (Mar 15, 2007)

ditto! any more for any more?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2007)

Do we have a venue or should we just do the pub?


----------



## eme (Mar 15, 2007)

I can offer here, but if there's only a few of us we can always meet at the pub instead?
(ms T = hols, Zora = sick, Lysistrata / pyrovitae = at gigs)


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 15, 2007)

eme said:
			
		

> (ms T = hols, Zora = sick, Lysistrata / pyrovitae = at gigs)


biddlybee = lazy


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2007)

eme said:
			
		

> I can offer here, but if there's only a few of us we can always meet at the pub instead?
> (ms T = hols, Zora = sick, Lysistrata / pyrovitae = at gigs)


Who _is_ coming then? I'm working til half 8 so would be late for anything should we actually meet, so pub would be better for me


----------



## eme (Mar 15, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> biddlybee = lazy


I dreamt you were cycling up a mountain last night, so after all that it's no wonder you're tired


----------



## Luciona (Mar 15, 2007)

I've not read this month's book = two months in a row of naughtiness  
.....but i would be up for a swift half in t'pub to see y'all, possibly to suggest next month's book and to see mr.onemonkey to return january's book to him!


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 15, 2007)

Shall we name a pub and a time then? I would suggest the Elm Park Tavern up Brixton Hill but it may be considered too off the beaten track.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm down with that, but will settle for anywhere


----------



## Crispy (Mar 15, 2007)

Gotta be relatively quiet and with seats, but I'm easy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2007)

EPT should be good then, better than the <spits> Albert in any case


----------



## Luciona (Mar 15, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> the Elm Park Tavern up Brixton Hill QUOTE]
> 
> suits me.  will be there some time after half 7. unless different venue is chosen tween now and then


----------



## eme (Mar 15, 2007)

ok see you there at 7:30 / 8


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm going to wimp out of this one as well, I have a toothache from a filling I got yesterday.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 15, 2007)

It's gonna be a small one - I only count 5. Shit, I'd better form some opinions instead of tacking on to other people's


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll be there at around 9 if people are still gonna be there?


----------



## Luciona (Mar 15, 2007)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> I'm going to wimp out of this one as well, I have a toothache from a filling I got yesterday.



aw, poor fing.  neck some pills chick and get yer sen better soon


----------



## Luciona (Mar 15, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> It's gonna be a small one - I only count 5. Shit, I'd better form some opinions instead of tacking on to other people's



ooh this could be a rookie's chance to get a trashy novel under the wire for April


----------



## Crispy (Mar 15, 2007)

Indeed


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2007)

Da Vinci Code!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 15, 2007)

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2007)

Don't be so lazy then!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 15, 2007)

Luciona said:
			
		

> ooh this could be a rookie's chance to get a trashy novel under the wire for April


Yes!


----------



## Luciona (Mar 15, 2007)

chin dildo said:
			
		

> Don't be so lazy then!




Don't worry Bee, it won't be THAT trashy.  And I think the girls will like it (sorry to generalise!) Might take Zora a copy round whether it's picked or not as no better book to curl up with when ill.  And now I know the BG must be quivering in it's boots.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 15, 2007)

chin dildo said:
			
		

> Don't be so lazy then!


I'm hardly sleeping at the mo, going swimming after work and I'll be too knackered to move after I've finally had some dinner! I won't finish whatever is picked anyway


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I'm hardly sleeping at the mo, going swimming after work and I'll be too knackered to move after I've finally had some dinner! I won't finish whatever is picked anyway


 You're not lazy then


----------



## han (Mar 15, 2007)

Can't make this tonight, am nursing a sick   patient  

I've finished the book though!  

I'd be into reading that Yoga thingumyjig that Brainy suggested....

Or wotever...


----------



## Hollis (Mar 15, 2007)

Woohoo!!! 

I am pleased to announce the next months book, the newly reissued.

*"Bomber"* by Len Deighton.

'The magnificent *"Bomber"* is rich with historical detail'  - The Times

"Len Deighton's *"Bomber" *is a searing anti-war novel and his own views about the futility and pointlessness of the Allied air raids against Germany (the Luftwaffe having proved in 1940/41 that such tactics don't succeed in destroying morale) are clearly reflected here. The novel features many diverse and fascinating characters, some of whom the reader comes to care about deeply. There is one passage in particular which describes in dreadful, horrible, stark detail the unravelling, unstoppable complexities that occur as a German nightfighter stalks and shoots down a Lancaster bomber, down to the moment the stricken aircraft and its dying pilot hit the ground - a piece of modern literature that every politician should be made to read before making any kind of decision commiting nations to war. Truly a classic novel." Amazon reviewer

"This, quite frankly, is one of the best books I have ever read. Be prepared to start and finish it in one day. The narrative grips you from the very beginning and the descriptions of the various parts of the raid from the take off to the journey, to the raid itself are breathtaking. You can feel the bombs falling around you. I read this when it was first published way back when. but I foolishly lent my copy and never got it back. Don't let that happen to you. Buy this and treasure it as a superb read, and one you'll read again."

"Synopsis
This is the classic documentary war novel, now back in print due to strong demand from fans of Len Deighton. *"Bomber"* follows the progress of an Allied air raid through a period of twenty-four hours in the summer of 1943. It portrays all the participants in a terrifying drama, in the air and on the ground, in Britain and in Germany. In its documentary style, it is unique. In its emotional power, it is overwhelming. Len Deighton has been hugely acclaimed both as a novelist and as an historian. In "Bomber", he has combined both talents to produce a masterpiece. As Max Hastings observed, Deighton captured a time and a mood in his books - 'To those of us who were in our twenties in the 1960s, his books seemed the coolest, funkiest, most sophisticated things we'd ever read' - and his books have now deservedly become classics."

Guys! See you at the next one.. April 19th


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 15, 2007)

Blimey 

First post in how many months??? 

edit: I'll see if my library has it - I need to stop buying books that I only read half of


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2007)

He lie!


----------



## Hollis (Mar 15, 2007)

After the recent crap choices its great to have a good honest page turner..


----------



## han (Mar 16, 2007)

wtf   ?


----------



## eme (Mar 16, 2007)

he deffo lie - we're reading a book with donuts on the cover... and with the .... cough winnings cough.... of the EPT pub quiz we'll be consuming donuts too at the next meet up 

oh yeah and brainy's gonna be a fireman


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes folks, the book this month is This Book Will Save Your Life by AM Homes and does indeed have donuts on the cover, and the remainder of the winnings from the pub quiz will go on all the Krispy Kreme donuts you can eat.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2007)

Book club romp home in pub quiz challenge!

http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/elm-park-tavern.html


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2007)

Hollis!!!!

Ok... I shall look for the donut book instead


----------



## Hollis (Mar 16, 2007)

.. read "Bomber" as well, there will be plenty of time to discuss it, along with the angsty middle-aged Californian.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2007)

You didn't even turn up!


----------



## Pieface (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice work clever people - do they have someone doing the quiz that can pronounce London place names?  

I'll read the donut book I guess - what date is the next one?


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 16, 2007)

Homes is a great writer 


(Deighton bloody isn't  )


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Nice work clever people - do they have someone doing the quiz that can pronounce London place names?


Yes, we had a question about 'Manual' from Fawlty Towers


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I'll read the donut book I guess - what date is the next one?


19th I think - unless Hollis was lying about that too


----------



## Pieface (Mar 16, 2007)

Fabulous.  I think I'm going to drag Dub down there next week


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 16, 2007)

yeh, i fancy an Elm park pub quiz


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah, I'd be up for that - tis the easiest pub quiz EVAH!


----------



## Pieface (Mar 16, 2007)

I used to find it quite hard in parts


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 16, 2007)

a good Bloc Weekend warm-up


----------



## Crispy (Mar 16, 2007)

Chin Dildo was the driving force, tbh. Def Leppard Knowledge, Dingbat meaning-teaser. All useful skills.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 16, 2007)

Childo has Def Leppard knowledge?  

<impressed>


----------



## Pieface (Mar 16, 2007)

I've just checked my diary and I can't go after all - I'm having a team bonding session elsewhere.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I used to find it quite hard in parts


Div


----------



## Pieface (Mar 16, 2007)

Def Leppard??


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Def Leppard??


Aye, Animal was one of the first singles I ever bought.


----------



## Luciona (Mar 16, 2007)

I am well up for the Elm Park again, quiz or no quiz, as it was a lovely little boozer.  And PieEye the quiz WAS tricky in parts but then again we romped home and were victorious at the same time as conducting BG in style with excerpts of book nominees being read _with feeling _by onemonkey and brainaddict. I am happy to provide my services again for answering of the little but all important qu's such as naming singer who had a hit with 'Mona' in 80s and what was the colour of soup Bridget Jones made.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 16, 2007)

oooh!oooh!ooh!

Craig out of Neighbours and blue!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2007)

ooh, ooh, I know the answer to them


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2007)

Henry out of Neighbours 

Why do I know?


----------



## Pieface (Mar 16, 2007)

but his name was Craig something.....


----------



## Crispy (Mar 16, 2007)

Macloughlan
Mclofflen
mclofofl

whatever.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> oooh!oooh!ooh!
> 
> Craig out of Neighbours


and Check 1-2


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2007)

McLachlan I think


----------



## Luciona (Mar 16, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Why do I know?



exactly! HOW do we remember these things?? But it's the tiddly pop trivia knowledge that fills in the gaps eh! Though next time there is dingbats i am determined to be a contender.. 
**goes off to photocopier singing all the correct words to almost every verse of Mona**
**curses ridiculousness of selective memory***


----------



## foamy (Mar 16, 2007)

i thought the meet was next week and was going to send my apologies. now i see it was yesterday! in a way its a good thing as the amazon market place vendor cocked up and sent me the wrong book anyway so i havent read down and out.

looking forward to the next one though


----------



## Hollis (Mar 16, 2007)

chin dildo said:
			
		

> You didn't even turn up!



Let's not get bogged down in procedure, okay!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 16, 2007)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Let's not get bogged down in procedure, okay!


it's hollis!!!!!!!!  
hoya


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't fancy the changing lives book, I've taken an automatic aversion to it after the number of times I've been told what a bestseller it is.  Might read the Len Deighton instead.  Anyway, I can make the next date.  

Congratulations on the pub quiz victory, I'm proud of you!

 L


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2007)

Nothing special so far.. but seems pretty easy to read.
There was a typo on the first few pages or so though  shoddy!


----------



## Hollis (Mar 21, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Nothing special so far.. but seems pretty easy to read.
> There was a typo on the first few pages or so though  shoddy!



Bomber or the yank book?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 21, 2007)

The yanky donut book.


----------



## onemonkey (Mar 22, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> The yanky donut book.


i bought the donut book and on wednesday i fly out the to the land of the donut


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 26, 2007)

work or play? enjoy whichever it is


----------



## eme (Mar 27, 2007)

anyone used this to keep track of your books? 
http://www.anobii.com
it's good for someone like me with no memory  cos you can do stuff like keep margin notes as you read to dazzle BG-ees at the next meet up... ahem...


----------



## Hollis (Mar 28, 2007)

Still trying to make this.. I have officially launched my own book group now   and am having a cup of tea to celebrate.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 29, 2007)

I've finished the book.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I've finished the book.


OMG!
I've just started it again a week doing other things - it's _very_ different from her others, but I'm not sure yet if this is a good or a bad thing


----------



## eme (Mar 29, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I've finished the book.


me too... hum hum... just as well we'll be having donuts at the next meet up eh?


----------



## han (Mar 29, 2007)

Just got the book from the library.

I like the cover very much. Can we just talk about the cover?

Can we have a Krispy Kreme theme?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll bring some Crispy Cream. Hur hur hur.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I'll bring some Crispy Cream. Hur hur hur.


And I'll bring some Krispy Kreme - I still have pub quiz money left for loads!


----------



## Hollis (Mar 29, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I've finished the book.



Plenty of time to read "Bomber" then..


----------



## Hollis (Mar 29, 2007)

eme said:
			
		

> me too... hum hum... just as well we'll be having donuts at the next meet up eh?



Plenty of time to read "Bomber" then..


----------



## han (Mar 29, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I'll bring some Crispy Cream. Hur hur hur.



 

<puts up umbrella>


----------



## foamy (Mar 29, 2007)

sorry to be the book group dunce but is there a date and location for the next one?
i started down and out today (thanks to amazon market place it took ages to get ) and hope to read the donut book in time for the next meet. horah for the holidays!


----------



## Hollis (Mar 29, 2007)

19th (check the calender).. dunno where..


----------



## Hollis (Mar 29, 2007)

I dunno, I really don't..


----------



## Ms T (Mar 29, 2007)

I think I have the day off on the 19th, so looking forward to it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2007)

ooh great, I can finally return your Wire DVD


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 30, 2007)

For once I'm actually reading the book! Astonishing news I think you'll agree.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2007)

It's worrying that no-one's expressed an opinion on it yet


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 30, 2007)

I thought I'd wait until I had a mouthful of donut


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2007)

Another equivocal answer.....


----------



## Ms T (Mar 30, 2007)

Just ordered it from the library. Rather worryingly, it will be the third book off the Richard and Judy list that I will have read this year.   

I can offer Ms T Towers as a venue, if that would suit people.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 31, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Another equivocal answer.....



In summary, will it be a life enriching experience reading this thing, or is it a pointless waste of time?

 

Btw - I'm on chapter 3 of "Bomber".  All ready some 'luvvv action' is happening in between Oberleutnant Back and a younger frau.. So those of you who think its all planes and bombs, think again !!!


----------



## Hollis (Mar 31, 2007)

"By now they were in the bedroom and the big brass bed creaked loudly as she climbed onto it..   Still standing on the bed, she threw her starched white uniform blouse across the room and stepped out of her brown skirt.  Her underwear vanished as if my magic..."

  

Steady on Len!


----------



## Auberon (Apr 1, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I used to find it quite hard in parts


but you're better at it now?


----------



## Pieface (Apr 3, 2007)

Hollis said:
			
		

> "By now they were in the bedroom and the big brass bed creaked loudly as she climbed onto it..   Still standing on the bed, she threw her starched white uniform blouse across the room and stepped out of her brown skirt.  Her underwear vanished as if my magic..."
> 
> 
> 
> Steady on Len!



wtf? 

I'm not reading the book   But I'm not around this thursday or next so it doesn't matter really.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2007)

Hollis said:
			
		

> In summary, will it be a life enriching experience reading this thing, or is it a pointless waste of time?


I'm enjoying it - it reminds me of a Hal Hartley film


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm reserving judgment on the book. Despite being over half way through it. This is unusual for me. Usually I like to judge a book on the basis of its first few pages


----------



## foamy (Apr 3, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> wtf?
> 
> I'm not reading the book   But I'm not around this thursday or next so it doesn't matter really.



its not this thursday, or next but the one after... the 19th!

i'm on page 71, enjoying it although i accidentally sat on it last night and it hurt my back


----------



## Pieface (Apr 3, 2007)

oh....maybe I should get it in then.  I'll go netshopping just now. 

How thick is this thing for you to fall off it and hurt your back foamy?


----------



## Pieface (Apr 3, 2007)

actually - can I borrow someone's???  Anyone going to Ed's drinks tonight??  I don't want to buy this book.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 3, 2007)

I've got one from the library not due back til 30th. Not sure if I'll make it tonight, but should be at Dog House drinks on Thursday if you're around?


----------



## Pieface (Apr 3, 2007)

gah - nope - am scurrying away to Scotland on thursday....

Anyone else???


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 3, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's worrying that no-one's expressed an opinion on it yet


I've almost missed my tube stop a couple of times, so it's engrossing, I dunno if it's a good book yet though.


----------



## foamy (Apr 7, 2007)

just finished the book. i didnt really enjoy it until a few more characters were introduced then i really got into it. so much so that i dreamt in its words yesterday when i had a nap. I just read the last 100 pages, it really picked up the pace and i'm gutted its ended now. looking forward to seeing what others thought about it.


----------



## zora (Apr 7, 2007)

I look forward to reading it, but am unable to put down Guns, Germs and Steel, which is rather slow going despite the fact that it's really fascinating - my brain is only little..


----------



## Crispy (Apr 7, 2007)

zora said:
			
		

> I look forward to reading it, but am unable to put down Guns, Germs and Steel, which is rather slow going despite the fact that it's really fascinating - my brain is only little..


I have the TV documenteries of that, if you'd prefer not to have to move your eyes.


----------



## zora (Apr 7, 2007)

Hehehe, thanks, but I'm already halfway through now, so I think I'll stick with the book!


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 7, 2007)

I've finished it. I immediately gave it away to a random woman on the tube who asked me what I was reading just as I was finishing the last few pages. She seemed surprised, but I thought it was in the spirit of the book


----------



## zora (Apr 7, 2007)

Eeks! Is it a book about...hippies?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2007)

Not really.
I enjoyed it but it's so different from her other books


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 10, 2007)

I better get around to buying the donut book soon.

 L


----------



## Hollis (Apr 11, 2007)

The books a delight.. pleasantly underwritten, wafer thin characters, the hole keeps getting bigger... a nice magical realist edge to things ...


----------



## zora (Apr 11, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I can offer Ms T Towers as a venue, if that would suit people.



That would suit me brilliantly, btw. 

*remembers fondly the feeding-of-the-many-thousand bookgroup of Feb 2006*


----------



## Hollis (Apr 11, 2007)

Lets have it in Hoxton, then we can fuck off to the Schmoof album launch party afterwards..


----------



## Hollis (Apr 12, 2007)

So no takers for the Schmoof gig?     ..okay life goes on..  

You know.. maybe someone can now explain the difference between surrealism and magical realism..


----------



## jojo1981 (Apr 12, 2007)

I am looking to join a book group. Any advice?


----------



## jojo1981 (Apr 12, 2007)

PM me if possible so I don't have to trawl through looking for reposnses. Thanks


----------



## Hollis (Apr 13, 2007)

Dunno mate looks like its you and me..  

Do you like reading military history?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2007)

jojo1981 said:
			
		

> I am looking to join a book group. Any advice?


Welcome jojo - normally the book group is extremely welcoming to any new members, but since our usual venue (the RFH) became unuseable, we've been meeting up in various members' homes. Now people are understandably wary about welcoming complete strangers into their homes, so the group has become a little less welcoming unfortunately. My advice would be to hang about on Urban 75, take part in discussions etc and become a bit more of a 'regular' as it were. If you're impatient to join a book group, we're not the only one in London - check Google: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=london+book+groups&meta=
Sorry if it seem discouraging, it's not meant to be!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 13, 2007)

Is there anywhere else we can use?
Isn't the RFH refurb finished now? (and have they changed the public space?)
I agree, having the meets in houses makes it hard to welcome newbies


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Is there anywhere else we can use?
> Isn't the RFH refurb finished now? (and have they changed the public space?)
> I agree, having the meets in houses makes it hard to welcome newbies


It's a shame cos new blood is always welcome!


----------



## foamy (Apr 15, 2007)

are we definitely meeting at miss t's?
on thursday she seemed unsure if she'd be able to host anymore...


----------



## Ms T (Apr 16, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> are we definitely meeting at miss t's?
> on thursday she seemed unsure if she'd be able to host anymore...



Sorry folks - looks like I won't be able to host after all because of family commitments.  Apologies - I'm halfway through the book as well.   ♠


----------



## foamy (Apr 16, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> ♠



where did you get the ace of spades smilie?! 

i'd offer my place but i doubt any of you wanna come north of the river


----------



## Crispy (Apr 16, 2007)

Might be able to my place again, as sparrow will be out, but I'd have to check.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 16, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> i'd offer my place but i doubt any of you wanna come north of the river



Thats not a problem - lets make it foamy's then. 

I've now managed to loose my copy of the book..


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 17, 2007)

Where are we doing this then? Not sure I want to cycle to Camden, so will get the bus to work if it's at foamy's


----------



## Pieface (Apr 17, 2007)

I've got to sew a costume together and I'm reading Watership Down instead.  None of this is encouraging an appearance on thursday.  I know, you're gutted, I'm sorry.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 17, 2007)

It's an excuse to eat donuts though


----------



## Pieface (Apr 17, 2007)

true.

I'll see how I get on with the space suit on wednesday.  I fear it may cause total meltdown though...


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 17, 2007)

Fishbowl, tinfoil... sorted


----------



## foamy (Apr 17, 2007)

you dont really have to come to mine


----------



## Crispy (Apr 17, 2007)

shit I forgot to ask sparrow
I will...


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 17, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> you dont really have to come to mine


I don't mind... but if others do, and Crispy can't host, I can offer mine again?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2007)

Wherever it is, I'm gonna be bringing about a tenner's worth of Krispy Kreme donuts with me, thanks to our victory in last month's pub quiz


----------



## han (Apr 17, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I'm gonna be bringing about a tenner's worth of Krispy Kreme donuts with me, thanks to our victory in last month's pub quiz



Aww, gutted to be missing this week's!  

I'd offer chez hanjan but I'll be out of London on Thur eve...

It would be great if we could go back to meeting at the RFH - especially as the sun's back out and we could sit outside.

Anyone know if it's finished yet ?

I heard something about it opening in May, but twas only word of mouth..


----------



## Crispy (Apr 17, 2007)

Official website says June
http://www.southbankcentre.co.uk/visiting-us/finding-your-way-around/royal-festival-hall


----------



## Hollis (Apr 17, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> you dont really have to come to mine



Stick to your guns foamy.  I'll threaten them with Wood Green if you backdown.


----------



## foamy (Apr 17, 2007)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Stick to your guns foamy.  I'll threaten them with Wood Green if you backdown.



my house is huge and easy to get to (30 seconds walk from tuffy p tube station)

but it is *shock horror* north of the river


----------



## zora (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm good to travel. Will be nice to be somewhere new - I always like noseing round people's houses. 

Even if Ms T's would have been _ever so slightly_ more convenient for me.


----------



## foamy (Apr 17, 2007)

well if crispy can do it i know its easier for most to get to so its cool


----------



## Hollis (Apr 17, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> well if crispy can do it i know its easier for most to get to so its cool



Jesus Christ - its the LONDON bookgroup.. not the 'easy to get to from Brixton' bookgroup..  

Folk can't expect it to be easy for them to get to all the time .. give and take.. like a hippie..


----------



## foamy (Apr 17, 2007)

whoa hollis, whats with all the angry smilies man? you're interferring wit my chi 

/hippy mode/


----------



## Hollis (Apr 17, 2007)

You don't even have to be a hippy.. if you alternate between all peoples house, then on average it will work out at the mutually most advantageous to all concerned - with no bias.. 

( I think..  )


----------



## foamy (Apr 18, 2007)

this is tomorrow, so who's atteding and where is it going to be?


----------



## han (Apr 18, 2007)

^^ 

Dunno, but




			
				Crispy said:
			
		

> Official website says June
> http://www.southbankcentre.co.uk/visiting-us/finding-your-way-around/royal-festival-hall



...let's do the RFH in June!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 18, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> this is tomorrow, so who's atteding and where is it going to be?


I'm coming... yours, Crispy's, mine or the park/a beer garden somewhere?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 18, 2007)

Just awaiting confirmation...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 18, 2007)

Confirmation confirmed, my place is fine, unless there are other objections.


----------



## foamy (Apr 18, 2007)

cool beans, can you PM me you address?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 18, 2007)

7Sure thing. Anyone else who doesn't know where I live, let me know.

1930-2000 sort of time, I reckon.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 18, 2007)

Can you PM the number of your place again? Ta


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 18, 2007)

oops... once will do


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2007)

Any requests for donut flavours?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 18, 2007)

Surprise us (but get a few plain ones )


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 18, 2007)

I have to say I had donuts a few times while i was reading it, for research purposes.


----------



## foamy (Apr 18, 2007)

i like the plain krullers - are they the ones that a ridged but plain and iced? hmmmm.....


----------



## onemonkey (Apr 18, 2007)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> I have to say I had donuts a few times while i was reading it, for research purposes.


i went all to america but completely failed to eat any donuts while i was there


----------



## Hollis (Apr 18, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> this is tomorrow, so who's atteding and where is it going to be?










Pick your mates carefully...


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 18, 2007)

Please pm me the address, thanks.

Finished the book yesterday and found it very readable.  

 L


----------



## zora (Apr 18, 2007)

I find a custard filling never goes amiss.


----------



## eme (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll be there, any donut will do la la la laaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Pieface (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm coming - I don't have to sew anything anymore (don't be mad miss eme!  I promise I'll make it soon )

I don't like custard fillings - it's devil spunk.  I haven't read the book and Orang Utan - bring me that tenner will you?  I'm totally skinted this week and I'm calling in all debts, you worm!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 19, 2007)

Remember, no licking of lips while eating donuts 

The flat's a state btw - please don't be offended if you stub your toe on a mountain of course notes or wine bottles.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 19, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I'm coming - I don't have to sew anything anymore (don't be mad miss eme!  I promise I'll make it soon )
> 
> I don't like custard fillings - it's devil spunk.  I haven't read the book and Orang Utan - bring me that tenner will you?  I'm totally skinted this week and I'm calling in all debts, you worm!


Will do!


----------



## eme (Apr 19, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I'm coming - I don't have to sew anything anymore (don't be mad miss eme!  I promise I'll make it soon )



I found the power lead anyway (phew!), so if you're stuck and need help it's all go 


sorry: back to donuts...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 20, 2007)

By unanimous decision - no other nominations were even tabled - the next book is:

Cat's Cradle - Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Pieface (Apr 20, 2007)

cheers for the donuts monkeyman. 

I left shortly after the conversation turned to human vs monkey penis size ratio.  Men....


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't remember that! 
I had wine
Thanks to Crispy and Sparra for hosting and putting up with


----------



## eme (Apr 20, 2007)

cheers for donuts and booky talk, people...


----------



## Pieface (Apr 20, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I don't remember that!



Yes- apparently it's because we value the big cock.  Like we've been bothered for long enough to influence evolution   Bloody fules


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2007)

I was clearly talking shit


----------



## Pieface (Apr 20, 2007)

It was magic


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm glad I left before that 

Cheers for hosting Crispy, and cheers eme (come a bit stuck again, but will post in the _other_ forum ).


----------



## foamy (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks for hosting crispy and it was nice to meet lysistrata  and thanks to OU for the donuts 

unfortunately i pushed my luck and drank a whole bottle of wine and stayed o the very last minute i could have done on a school night, only to get to Brixton tube at 10.30pm and find it shut as there was a body on the line...so i got a bus to the elephant and got on the tube from there.

the funniest bit was trying to read my book on the tube and realising i was more drunk than i had previously thought as it made no sense, then realising it was upside down


----------



## Auberon (Apr 30, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Cat's Cradle - Kurt Vonnegut


on my way to amazon now...


----------



## han (Apr 30, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> By unanimous decision - no other nominations were even tabled - the next book is:
> 
> Cat's Cradle - Kurt Vonnegut



Oh wow, Vonnegut! Excellent choice! 

RIP Kurt


----------



## Pieface (May 1, 2007)

I've finished if someone convenient wants my copy?

Going to miss BG I'm afraid - going to a gig called Shellac - wish me luck, Dub rates them above all creation so the pressure's on


----------



## foamy (May 1, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I've finished if someone convenient wants my copy?
> 
> Going to miss BG I'm afraid - going to a gig called Shellac - wish me luck, Dub rates them above all creation so the pressure's on



at koko?
hmmm....


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2007)

Now then now then:
The RFH reopens in mid June. This means that (assuming we're going back to the RFH, right?) means that the next bg will be the last in someone's house. Some sort of honour, I think!


----------



## foamy (May 1, 2007)

just for the hell of it (and cos i know you'll all say no! ) 
you are welcome to book group at my house


----------



## quimcunx (May 2, 2007)

hello,  when is next book group?  Book is KV Cat's Cradle, correct? and is it at foamy's house?  Or is that never likely to happen for reasons beyond my ken?


----------



## foamy (May 2, 2007)

not beyond your ken, beoynd the thames 
book group dont 'do' north london 

(and it means i get to look generous in offering my place but i know they wont take me up on it - everyone's a winner!)


----------



## Pieface (May 2, 2007)

It is at Koko, yes foamy. I'm pissed off I'm missing the last house BG


----------



## onemonkey (May 2, 2007)

the last house BG until we get banned from the all new swankified RFH..

give it till about 10pm on third thursday in June, i'd reckon


----------



## eme (May 6, 2007)

has anyone used Green Metropolis before? Kind of a mixture of Amazon and book crossing (plus for each book bought / sold they make a donation to the Woodland Trust). Quite a good way to get rid of old books (and find some news to take their place, heh...)  Anyhow, just thought I'd tell you lot in case you were interested....


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 8, 2007)

Well I'm going to that shellac gig so I won't be able to make it either - which is good as I haven't even got the book, yet alone read it.   Is it any good then?


----------



## Pieface (May 8, 2007)

It was quite funny.


----------



## Hollis (May 8, 2007)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> Well I'm going to that shellac gig so I won't be able to make it either - which is good as I haven't even got the book, yet alone read it.   Is it any good then?



I'm also going to a gig (not shellac), so won't be able to make it.


----------



## Pieface (May 9, 2007)

shit - shall we just move BG?


----------



## onemonkey (May 9, 2007)

south of the river?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2007)

Wot's going on then?


----------



## zora (May 12, 2007)

Dunno? I was shocked by the very idea of moving bookgroup...until I realised it's this thursday and I have barely looked at the book. I will get anohter chance to 'look' at it but not likely read it in the next few days.

Is the 24th good for everyone? - I'm easy either way.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2007)

zora said:
			
		

> Dunno? I was shocked by the very idea of moving bookgroup...until I realised it's this thursday and I have barely looked at the book. I will get anohter chance to 'look' at it but not likely read it in the next few days.
> 
> Is the 24th good for everyone? - I'm easy either way.


It'll only take a couple of hours to read - it's dead thin


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2007)

24th is good for me


----------



## Hollis (May 12, 2007)

24th is okay for me. Though shit I guess that means I have to read the book now.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2007)

24th should be ok with me, and I'm almost halfway through the book


----------



## Auberon (May 12, 2007)

24th's no good for me - i'll hopefully see you next month.


----------



## Crispy (May 12, 2007)

24th is good for me

but the question is, where?


----------



## foamy (May 12, 2007)

probably ok for me too (have to check medical appointments) and read book


----------



## Ms T (May 12, 2007)

24th is good for me too.  It's the day before the Dartmoor trip. 

I only just bought the book, so it would give me time to read it. 

I could probably host, if people want South of the River.   If not, I'm happy to go chez foamy.


----------



## Ms T (May 12, 2007)

Bollox.

Having re-read the thread, have realised I've bought the wrong book by Kurt Vonnegut.  I iz stupid


----------



## Lysistrata (May 14, 2007)

24th is much better for me because we're moving house this week.  The book is very thin so shouldn't take long to read.  I've just started it and it's clever and amusing so far.

 L


----------



## onemonkey (May 15, 2007)

24th is good for me too.


----------



## eme (May 15, 2007)

24th is go...


----------



## foamy (May 15, 2007)

but go where?


----------



## Auberon (May 17, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Bollox.
> 
> Having re-read the thread, have realised I've bought the wrong book by Kurt Vonnegut.  I iz stupid


----------



## Ms T (May 18, 2007)

Auberon said:
			
		

>


----------



## zora (May 18, 2007)

Considering that a load of us travelled north for drinkies on wednesday, the fact that Ms T's is 3min walk from mine, and that it's sorta my birthday bookgroup, shall I make an executive decision to convene at Ms T's? (If she'll still have us, obviously.)


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2007)

Shit, that reminds me, I was supposed to drop a copy of Cat's Cradle round Ms T's - will stick it through your door this afternoon


----------



## Pieface (May 21, 2007)

So have you all moved Book Group? 

I didn't expect this to happen - I've organised to see a friend 

I may stop by afterwards.....


----------



## Lysistrata (May 21, 2007)

So where are we meeting?  Miss T's?  

 L


----------



## Ms T (May 21, 2007)

Lysistrata said:
			
		

> So where are we meeting?  Miss T's?
> 
> L




Fine by me.  

I'm going to the Ivor Novello awards for work that day, so any autographs, just let me know.


----------



## eme (May 21, 2007)

What time at yours ms T?


----------



## Ms T (May 21, 2007)

7.30ish?

Please PM me if you don't know where I live.


----------



## han (May 23, 2007)

I'd love to come to this (am a big fan of ol' Kurt) but am going down early to visit chums in the SW on way to Dartmoor.....

Have a fab un peeps 

How are peeps liking the book ?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 23, 2007)

I'm really liking the book, but won't have finished it by tomorrow. Can't make it to book group either, but see some of you on Friday in Dartmoor


----------



## foamy (May 24, 2007)

sorry wont be making this


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 24, 2007)

It's touch and go whether I'll finish the book, but I'll probably pop down for a bit anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2007)

Sorry, probably not going to make this - workworkwork


----------



## Hollis (May 24, 2007)

Next months..

Suite Francaise by Irene Nemirovsky

"In 1941, Irene Nemirovsky sat down to write a book that would convey the magnitude of what she was living through, not in terms of battles and politicians, but by evoking the domestic lives and personal trials of the ordinary citizens of France. She did not live to see her ambition fulfilled, or to know that sixty-five years later, "Suite Francaise" would be published for the first time, and hailed as a masterpiece. 

Set during a year that begins with France's fall to the Nazis in June 1940 and ends with Germany turning its attention to Russia, "Suite Francaise" falls into two parts. The first is a brilliant depiction of a group of Parisians as they flee the Nazi invasion and make their way through the chaos of France; the second follows the inhabitants of a small rural community under occupation who find themselves thrown together in ways they never expected. "

Btw if anyone wants to explain what the fuck Cat's Cradle's all about I'm still all ears..


Thanks to ms t and hendo for hosting & the bbq.*yum*


----------



## Dubversion (May 24, 2007)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Btw if anyone wants to explain what the fuck Cat's Cradle's all about I'm still all ears..



religion and science


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2007)

I didn't get it either. I don't really get Vonnegut.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2007)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Suite Francaise by Irene Nemirovsky
> 
> "In 1941, Irene Nemirovsky sat down to write a book that would convey the magnitude of what she was living through, not in terms of battles and politicians, but by evoking the domestic lives and personal trials of the ordinary citizens of France. She did not live to see her ambition fulfilled, or to know that sixty-five years later, "Suite Francaise" would be published for the first time, and hailed as a masterpiece.
> 
> Set during a year that begins with France's fall to the Nazis in June 1940 and ends with Germany turning its attention to Russia, "Suite Francaise" falls into two parts. The first is a brilliant depiction of a group of Parisians as they flee the Nazi invasion and make their way through the chaos of France; the second follows the inhabitants of a small rural community under occupation who find themselves thrown together in ways they never expected. "


Hmm, not sure if I have time to read that. I may instead swot up with reruns of 'Allo 'Allo


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2007)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Next months..
> 
> Suite Francaise by Irene Nemirovsky


I don't believe you after Bomber


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2007)

It must have been Hollis' choice. It sounds sooo Hollis.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 25, 2007)

No it was that, a book on the history of Grass or the Architecture of Happyness.

We had a great barbeque as well.


----------



## Hollis (May 25, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It must have been Hollis' choice. It sounds sooo Hollis.



No.


----------



## quimcunx (May 26, 2007)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Btw if anyone wants to explain what the fuck Cat's Cradle's all about I'm still all ears..



I never got round to reading it and joining in your book group as I intended as I was committed to reading bloody To The Lighthouse by virginia Woolf and wondering what that was all about instead.   

However my advice would be to read breakfast of champions and hoping someone can explain what that is about.  I can't, but maybe someone can.


----------



## Pieface (May 26, 2007)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Btw if anyone wants to explain what the fuck Cat's Cradle's all about I'm still all ears..




It struck me as being about how totally fucked the human race is but not through inherent evil or anything.  We'll destroy ourselves through being hapless and a bit crap....

The guy who invented the atom bomb and ice 9 - he's not satanic - he's a barely normal man who's really bad at relationships who has a brain that thinks like that.  The reason these mass-murdering planet-fucking things being invented seems accidental because it wouldn't occur to him to _not _invent them.  

It was a really depressing view written in a funny way - he seems to think humans are just idiots, our evil is a kind of thoughtlessness.  

That's one thing that struck me anyway....

I loved the bit where the tornadoes turn up at the end and that couple stand under the sky, screaming "American!! _American_!!" at it - as if their status will save them   Reminds me of the aliens in Independence Day zapping that crowd of people welcoming them on top of a skyscraper with their new cult.

New one sounds interesting - what date is the next group?


----------



## zora (May 26, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> It struck me as being about how totally fucked the human race is but not through inherent evil or anything.  We'll destroy ourselves through being hapless and a bit crap....
> 
> The guy who invented the atom bomb and ice 9 - he's not satanic - he's a barely normal man who's really bad at relationships who has a brain that thinks like that.  The reason these mass-murdering planet-fucking things being invented seems accidental because it wouldn't occur to him to _not _invent them.
> 
> It was a really depressing view written in a funny way - he seems to think humans are just idiots, our evil is a kind of thoughtlessness.



See, that's why we need you at bookgroup. Because you is teh clever and have teh concise analysis skillz. And I mean that!


----------



## foamy (May 27, 2007)

i'm borrowing Suite Fraincaise from my mum at the weekend, she's only read 2 chapters but says it's very poignant.

i'm surprised the group chose another modern popular book, what others (if any were suggested?)


----------



## onemonkey (May 27, 2007)

thanks to Ms T & Hendo for another master class in BG hosting, it'll almost be a shame to return to RFH.

I thought Cat's Cradle was superb.. There are better jokes in Breakfast of Champions  and  more venom in Slaughterhouse 5.. but this seemed like the best example of what is excellent about him.  a simple and endearing fairytale that is both satirises and celebrates humanity. his writing is so clever and skillful that it actually looks effortless.

I think the enigmatic Bokonon is exactly the sort of guru that Vonnegut would want to found a religion... in much greater preference to all the looneys who have. I thought the ending was fantastic too.


----------



## Ms T (May 27, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It must have been Hollis' choice. It sounds sooo Hollis.



Nope, it was my suggestion, backed up by eme. 

It's a really good book, imho.


----------



## Ms T (May 27, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> i'm borrowing Suite Fraincaise from my mum at the weekend, she's only read 2 chapters but says it's very poignant.
> 
> i'm surprised the group chose another modern popular book, what others (if any were suggested?)



A history of grass, and a book about architecture.

Suite Francaise isn't really that modern - it was written during the war.  Apparently Irene Nemirovsky had quite a lot of success in her lifetime, but then was forgotten until recently.


----------



## Pieface (May 29, 2007)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> a simple and endearing fairytale that is both satirises and celebrates humanity. his writing is so clever and skillful that it actually looks effortless.
> 
> I think the enigmatic Bokonon is exactly the sort of guru that Vonnegut would want to found a religion... in much greater preference to all the looneys who have. I thought the ending was fantastic too.



I'm not really getting the celebrating humanity bit and Bokonon was just an arse surely?   

It was fun to read but the atmosphere was kind of oppressive or something - everyone was a numpty and pretty dislikeable.  It _was _funny but that's not enough for me - I'll read Slaughterhouse 5 and see if I like him any more.


----------



## onemonkey (May 29, 2007)

I thought the whole point was that thanks to Bokonon the people of San Lorenzo were actually able to be happy, despite every reason not to be.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2007)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> I thought the whole point was that thanks to Bokonon the people of San Lorenzo were actually able to be happy, despite every reason not to be.


Surely that would make it the kind of religion that Marx talked about - a tool of the oppressor and therefore A Bad Thing.


----------



## Pieface (May 29, 2007)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> I thought the whole point was that thanks to Bokonon the people of San Lorenzo were actually able to be happy, despite every reason not to be.



Wasn't it a pretty moronic happiness though - and untruthful?


----------



## onemonkey (May 29, 2007)

I thought the idea was that the world (circa 1960) is such a mad and crazy place that only a crazy religion is appropriate.. although of course most of what he says makes a certain kind of sense..

    * "All of the true things that I am about to tell you are shameless lies."
    * "Beware of the man who works hard to learn something, learns it, and finds himself no wiser than before. He is full of murderous resentment of people who are ignorant without having come by their ignorance the hard way."


----------



## onemonkey (May 29, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Surely that would make it the kind of religion that Marx talked about - a tool of the oppressor and therefore A Bad Thing.


maybe that's why it's officially banned!


----------



## onemonkey (May 29, 2007)

"I wanted all things
To seem to make some sense,
So we all could be happy, yes,
Instead of tense.
And I made up lies
So that they all fit nice,
And I made this sad world
A Par-a-dise."

nothing untruthful about that


----------



## Pieface (May 30, 2007)

But he's being honest about the untruthfulness of the religion!  That's all!

So they find a silver lining to their shit situation - so what?  Bokonon's no better than any other guru feeding lies to their followers.

The lies are comforting I suppose - but he's drawing a satirical analogy with organised religion imo - not providing an alternative.

Ultimately all the humans are useless.


----------



## onemonkey (May 31, 2007)

no i think the bokononist solution goes a bit deeper than that.. it doesn't let anyone hide behind lies... so they have to find other reasons to be happy. which they seem to.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 1, 2007)

This month's book is excellent!  She can write..!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2007)

Shit - it's too late for me to start reading this - I have 3 on the go at the mo


----------



## onemonkey (Jun 2, 2007)

what date have we chosen?

i'm in a muddy field in Somerset on the 21st


----------



## han (Jun 6, 2007)

Hollis said:
			
		

> This month's book is excellent!  She can write..!!



I really like the sound of this month's book - when's the next meetup?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 6, 2007)

Er... I'm still struggling to find the time to finish Cat's Cradle - which I'm determined to do, because I like it - so don't think I'll even get round to picking up this months or making it to the meet.

I'll be back on track in July though - at my normal pace of struggling to finish a book in a month, with no excuses!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 6, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> I really like the sound of this month's book - when's the next meetup?



Dunno. 21st is planned.. any alterations are subject to Management authorisation.. 

.. you know the score.


----------



## foamy (Jun 6, 2007)

is it going to be in a public place this month?
who can / can do the 21st?


----------



## zora (Jun 6, 2007)

I can make the 21st, but that's Glasto weekend right? Anyone going apart from onemonkey and PieEye and would they be able to make it at a different date? 28th? I'm easy either way, I'd even be easy with you meeting on the 14th when i wouldn't be able to attend although I'd_rather_it was a date when I can come..


----------



## Crispy (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm glasto


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm already struggling with my normal books this month, so I definitely won't be reading the book - I'm quite happy to meet up for a piss up though  Can't do the 14th though


----------



## foamy (Jun 6, 2007)

i'm no glasto so happy either way
although 14th might be a bit soon to have read it


----------



## Hollis (Jun 6, 2007)

zora said:
			
		

> I can make the 21st, but that's Glasto weekend right? Anyone going apart from onemonkey and PieEye and would they be able to make it at a different date? 28th? I'm easy either way, I'd even be easy with you meeting on the 14th when i wouldn't be able to attend although I'd_rather_it was a date when I can come..



28th not good for me.

14th too soon to finish the thing..


----------



## Hollis (Jun 7, 2007)

Can't make the 5th either.. the 28th is _possible_ I suppose.. though far from ideal..


----------



## han (Jun 8, 2007)

I can't make 28th....can make any other Thur though...but yep 14th is a bit soon isn't it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2007)

21st then?


----------



## onemonkey (Jun 8, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> is it going to be in a public place this month?
> who can / can do the 21st?


royal festy hall now reopened.. time to go and reclaim our corner of it. 

btw, i'd vote for 28th


----------



## foamy (Jun 13, 2007)

Place confirmed as Royal Festival Hall.

Date: 21st or 28th?

i need to get my reading skates on either way


----------



## Hollis (Jun 14, 2007)

Nobody knows, nobody cares.

I dunno.. the 28th is a possibility. I've just finished reading the book on architecture.. And I mighty fine life changing experience it was too.. 

Still, on we go..


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2007)

I've just finished Cat's Cradle


----------



## foamy (Jun 18, 2007)

well i hope its not the 21st cos i've only read 9 pages.
dont like reading hard backed books


----------



## zora (Jun 18, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> well i hope its not the 21st cos i've only read 9 pages.


Same here (minus 9 ).



> dont like reading hard backed books


Same here.


----------



## foamy (Jun 18, 2007)

you dont want to fall asleep under a hard backed book....thump! ouch! 

dont seem to be very eager to read this one, will be a bit like urban homework


----------



## Hollis (Jun 20, 2007)

.. maybe we all just chill, and meet up when we've read the thing.. say like July 12th??


----------



## zora (Jun 21, 2007)

maybe...


----------



## foamy (Jun 21, 2007)

i no like this book. try as i might i just cant read it (not being able to lift it may play a part in this  stupod weak wrists)

can we meet july 12th 2018. i may have finished it by then.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 22, 2007)

I've managed 200 pages but I've given up, I'm reading that book about architecture as well.


----------



## zora (Jun 27, 2007)

I take it we're not meeting up tomorrow?

In that case, does that mean we're taking our summer break this month and reconvene in July?

19th July will be the bookgroup's 5th birthday (and onemonkey's and mine 4th bookgroup membership anniversary) which traditionally used to be celebrated at the India Club on the Strand, but I think last year we had a bbq at Hollis'.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 27, 2007)

5th birthday? that calls for something extra special


----------



## Hollis (Jun 27, 2007)

War and Peace?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 27, 2007)

A break is a good thing. But can I put in a no vote to that horrid curry place on the Strand? I'll try and read the book and think of another meal venue in the meantime


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2007)

I've been there a couple of times and the curry was lush


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2007)

I must have had bad luck then - didn't like the 'decor' either


----------



## onemonkey (Jun 28, 2007)

a break would be good..
and a party would be fantastic..

I vote for the india club but am open to other suggestions.. (are there any nice cheap restaurants near the RFH??)


----------



## foamy (Jun 30, 2007)

if we are meeting on the 19th July are we still reading the same book?

i really cant see myself EVER wanting to pick it up and read it again...


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm not around on the 19th   Enjoy your anniversary!


----------



## han (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm not around on 19th either  

And it will be my 5th anniversary of bookclub membership too! (though the last 3 years have been a bit...er...sporadic)  

We had a lovely few meals at the Strand place....I remember the food being quite nice! Cheap 'n' cheerful...


----------



## Ms T (Jul 2, 2007)

I can't make the 19th either.


----------



## zora (Jul 2, 2007)

That does not bode well...

The summer meet-ups are traditionally less well attended, but maybe we can find a better date in July?

*goes off to make a poll*


----------



## zora (Jul 2, 2007)

poll now up


----------



## Brainaddict (Jul 27, 2007)

So, the book for this month is Christie Malry's Own Double Entry by BS Johnson.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll try and read this one - sounds good.

PS: Are there any bookgroup members who have been going for all 5 years?


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 27, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> So, the book for this month is Christie Malry's Own Double Entry by BS Johnson.




the soundtrack album -  by Luke Haines - is ace.


----------



## eme (Jul 27, 2007)

Me I think... Although the alcohol muddies my mind... 

btw the next meet up is:

Thursday 13th September

[trying out the 6 week(ish) format]


----------



## Crispy (Jul 27, 2007)

6 week format!!!?!?!!wtf!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 27, 2007)

This is the first I've heard of this! 13th ain't good for me


----------



## Ms T (Jul 27, 2007)

eme said:
			
		

> Me I think... Although the alcohol muddies my mind...
> 
> btw the next meet up is:
> 
> ...



I'll be on holiday.


----------



## psycherelic (Jul 30, 2007)

I've been pondering joining a book group for ages, but I'm a bit scared, never really been to anything like that before hmmmm  

I like reading books and talking about them but I'm not a hardcore interllectual  like


----------



## Crispy (Jul 30, 2007)

psycherelic said:
			
		

> I've been pondering joining a book group for ages, but I'm a bit scared, never really been to anything like that before hmmmm
> 
> I like reading books and talking about them but I'm not a hardcore interllectual  like


Neither are we. Can you drink wine? Eat cheese? Cackle loudly? You're in


----------



## psycherelic (Jul 30, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Neither are we. Can you drink wine? Eat cheese? Cackle loudly? You're in



I'll have to put in a bit of cackling practise, and I'll have to hurry up and finish the book that dolly's gal has lent me but other than that it sounds good


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 1, 2007)

I've started it, it's a bit of a headf**k, isn't it?. What's with the six weeks?


----------



## onemonkey (Aug 3, 2007)

the 6 week plan was because people were likely to be off to their villas in tuscany in august and also to get us back onto our traditional 2nd or 3rd thursday..

if the 13th is looking iffy, how is 20th?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 3, 2007)

either is good for me. and I now see the logic in the 6-week shuffle.


----------



## onemonkey (Aug 3, 2007)

and you were fooles not to choose dan gilbert's prize winning Stumbling on Happiness, it's very exuberant. The first science book that has ever had me laughing out loud.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 3, 2007)

I don't mind either, I just thought it might have been a permanent thing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2007)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> and you were fooles not to choose dan gilbert's prize winning Stumbling on Happiness, it's very exuberant. The first science book that has ever had me laughing out loud.


A Brief History Of Time made me lol


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2007)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> the 6 week plan was because people were likely to be off to their villas in tuscany in august and also to get us back onto our traditional 2nd or 3rd thursday..
> 
> if the 13th is looking iffy, how is 20th?


20th is better for me


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2007)

20th is good for me... just need the book to come now (bloody strikes  ).


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2007)

I hope I get time to read it this time!


----------



## onemonkey (Aug 3, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> A Brief History Of Time made me lol


yes me too but only at the mistakes and simplistic bits


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2007)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> yes me too but only at the mistakes and simplistic bits.


 


   
I mean, _really_. Huh.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 3, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> 20th is good for me... just need the book to come now (bloody strikes  ).




Yes amazon are not delivering it to the 13th. However Denis Healey's autobiography is well on the way.  so not all bad news!!


----------



## onemonkey (Aug 3, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I mean, _really_. Huh.


lol..

stephen hawking was told that every equation in BHoT would halve his sales.. but he couldn't resist including E=mc^2.. i bet he's kicking himself about the lost royalties now.   (okay so he can't kick himself.. but you know what i mean) 

actually, i do like stephen hawking's very dry sense of humour and impeccable comic timing.

i'm sure i've told this story millions of times but i once had a job interview with him.. i was a little worried about being able to understand his work so i asked how much maths i would need..

with a sparkle in his eye, he tapped out his reply:
_the greek alphabet_


----------



## onemonkey (Aug 3, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I'll try and read this one - sounds good.
> 
> PS: Are there any bookgroup members who have been going for all 5 years?


i think han and eme were there at the beginning.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2007)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Yes amazon are not delivering it to the 13th. However Denis Healey's autobiography is well on the way.  so not all bad news!!


I got it from greenmetropolis


----------



## Ms T (Aug 6, 2007)

I'll still be on holiday - have fun.


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 21, 2007)

I can make 13th Sept - are we back at the Festival Hall?  

 L


----------



## psycherelic (Aug 29, 2007)

I've nearly finished it but felt very uninterllectual when I hit a word I've never heard of on only the second page


----------



## Crispy (Aug 29, 2007)

It's full of them. I think it's for comic effect.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 5, 2007)

Book arrived today, fortunately it's very slim.  I should be able to polish it off for next week.  Where are we meeting?

 L


----------



## Hollis (Sep 6, 2007)

This book is weird!


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 7, 2007)

That's good, I like weird.  I hope it's weird in the way I like.  I'll start it today.


----------



## Brainaddict (Sep 7, 2007)

Weird = 

I was pleased to see the other day that - against all my expectations - the rfh haven't cut down on their seating space for the poor and disposessed. So are we going back there?


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes please!  Hope they're still tolerant of byob.


----------



## Brainaddict (Sep 7, 2007)

Lysistrata said:
			
		

> Yes please! Hope they're still tolerant of byob.


It looks like they would be. Not really much change in the layout of the place - acres of tables free on the lower floor. Near the bar there are also some funky new sofas that look a bit like what romans used to like lounging around on


----------



## Crispy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll bring grapes and quail's eyes.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 8, 2007)

So is this on 13th  or 20th?


----------



## Hollis (Sep 11, 2007)

or the 27th?

I like the 27th!!


----------



## zora (Sep 11, 2007)

I reckon the 13th? It's been too long already! Possibly the 20th if that's better for everyone, but 27th is too far off - we can read another book by then. (Not that I've read this one just yet, but I'm a healthy 30 pages in.  )


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2007)

can't do either, I'm afraid - doing something on the 13th and in Rome on the 20th. Haven't read the book anyway. I just don't seem to get the time to read my own choices, let alone the book group choices. I need to move out to Outer London and start commuting again


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 12, 2007)

Haven't finished it yet (nothing new there!), but probably could do by 20th.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 12, 2007)

I finished the book ages ago, so I'm easy. I'm impatient though, I want to get the bookgroup cracking again!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 12, 2007)

Go for 13th then, most people seem to be able to do that. I'll catch up next month (and will make an extra effort to finish a bloody book ).


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm assuming it's tomorrow (13th).  My comment on the book is the useful  "interesting".  Can't decide whether it's very clever or very irritating or a bit of both.  Some of the vocabulary is just showing off and doesn't work for me.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh well, i can't make this..


----------



## zora (Sep 12, 2007)

Lysistrata said:
			
		

> I'm assuming it's tomorrow (13th).  My comment on the book is the useful  "interesting".  Can't decide whether it's very clever or very irritating or a bit of both.  Some of the vocabulary is just showing off and doesn't work for me.



I could only shake my head vaguely and laugh exasperatedly someone who saw me reading it earlier asked me if it was good. I was just reading the bit about The Shrike confused:  ) giving Christie a "going over" with the hoover.  

I can come tomorrow but won't be there (RFH I assume) till about 8.30pm - 9pm.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2007)

It's tonight then?
I couldn't find my copy this morning so couldn't do a catchup and mark my favorite funny bits, so I'll be a bit crap at it


----------



## Brainaddict (Sep 13, 2007)

It seems to be tonight in the Royal Festival Hall lobby. I'll be there from about 7.30 but some people may be earlier I guess (???)


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll be there between 7 and 7.30.

 L


----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2007)

Righto, see you there at 1930!


----------



## onemonkey (Sep 13, 2007)

book was great but can't make it tonight  

report back on the RFH for me


----------



## Brainaddict (Sep 14, 2007)

Where were you all?  

Three of us turned up. We held a vote on whether we should become Supreme Leaders of the bookgroup responsible for quality assuring all book selections. We won. So that's that


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2007)

Did you decide on the next book?


----------



## Brainaddict (Sep 14, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Did you decide on the next book?


Infinite Jest by David Foster Wallace


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2007)

Fuck off! You're joking aren't you?
<resigns>


----------



## Brainaddict (Sep 14, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Fuck off! You're joking aren't you?
> <resigns>


Result!!  

Course I was joking. Twas a jest. D'you see? I was being clever in the kind of way David Wanky Wallace would probably like.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2007)

so what is it then? Middlemarch? The Da Vinci Code?


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 14, 2007)

We had a few ideas, short stories by Borges, "The Girls", a novel about conjoined twins growing up in present day small town Canada and I can't remember the other one.  Was it something by Tom Robbins?  

RFH looks very similar but all bright and freshly painted with a snazzy new lift sponsored by JCB.  

There was 100% approval of the book.

 L


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2007)

Anyone want to fill in the holes, and expand the history backwards in the list of bookgroup books?

(registration required - please use your boards name and email)


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2007)

Oooh, I like Tom Robbins I do


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll go for the short stories of Borges - Labyrinths?


----------



## Pieface (Sep 14, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> Where were you all?
> 
> Three of us turned up. We held a vote on whether we should become Supreme Leaders of the bookgroup responsible for quality assuring all book selections. We won. So that's that



I don't know but that's an ace tagline you have there


----------



## Brainaddict (Sep 14, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I don't know but that's an ace tagline you have there


Thanks. It's shiny new this morning. Since I was feeling a bit smug about it I was hoping someone would compliment me on it, and you are the first  


If we're going to read Borges then Labyrinths is the one to go with.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 14, 2007)

I think I may have left the BG - when was the last time I was any actual use to you all?


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 14, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I think I may have left the BG - when was the last time I was any actual use to you all?




the implication here is that whilst a member you were of some use.

have you thought this through?


----------



## Pieface (Sep 14, 2007)

fuck off and buy some indie records


----------



## Brainaddict (Sep 14, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I think I may have left the BG - when was the last time I was any actual use to you all?


Sometimes we pray to an effigy of you. Other times we burn one. You have many uses - at least symbolically.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 14, 2007)

Fucking hell - that makes me an icon - like the piper at the gate


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> Thanks. It's shiny new this morning. Since I was feeling a bit smug about it I was hoping someone would compliment me on it, and you are the first
> 
> 
> If we're going to read Borges then Labyrinths is the one to go with.


I third the motion.
That's enough votes (it'd have passed last night anyway)

Labyrinths it is!
And we'll meet on the 2nd thursday of october, which is the 11th, at the RFH.


----------



## zora (Sep 15, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Labyrinths it is!
> And we'll meet on the 2nd thursday of october, which is the 11th, at the RFH.



Cool.

Sorry I never made it in the end. I was going to come as soon as the free champagne at the event I was at had run out, which I expected to be around 8pm, however, it never did run out. (Well not till 22.30pm at which point I had to switch to the free beer.   ).

Finished the book yesterday. Liked a lot; fucking hilarious in places (the only thing I would say is that the experimental parts, the interjecting of the "authorial voice" seem rather unnecessary and don't improve on what's a really cracking and funny and intelligent story.)


----------



## psycherelic (Sep 19, 2007)

Damn I was planing on going to this tommorrow  I read the book ages ago I wish I'd checked the thread properly. I thought it was a very  book and was looking forward to discussing it.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes.. I actually bothered to finish the book and enjoyed it.  The suprise shock ending for me was that the account in question was a balance sheet account rather than a P&L account, which I had thought it was throughout the book.. See the give away was the bad debt write of at the end.. Fascinating stuff none the less.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 19, 2007)

^^^

I finished the book yesterday (and liked it)... so we really should've had the meet tomorrow


----------



## Hollis (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I should go on sabbatical for 6 months..to finish off all the unfinished book group books i have..(probably atleast 10 of the things). Or maybe we could do a repeat 6 months?


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 28, 2007)

We could have a summary/recap meeting at Christmas?

So are we reading the Borges.  As a book group supremecist I say we should.  PieEye you can be our mascot if you like, you always have lots of enthusiasm even if you never read the book. 

 L


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 3, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I third the motion.
> That's enough votes (it'd have passed last night anyway)
> 
> Labyrinths it is!
> And we'll meet on the 2nd thursday of october, which is the 11th, at the RFH.


Flip, I need to get reading this.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 3, 2007)

Lysistrata said:
			
		

> PieEye you can be our mascot if you like, you always have lots of enthusiasm even if you never read the book.
> 
> L




i have Labyrinths, so no excuses on that score


----------



## Crispy (Oct 3, 2007)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> Flip, I need to get reading this.


Shit! It's next week!

*gets on the muthafuckin case*


----------



## Pieface (Oct 3, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i have Labyrinths, so no excuses on that score



god - I nearly bought it on amazon but didn't cos they couldn't deliver in time.  I'll try and read yours - is it long?


----------



## Pieface (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah....it clashes with Misty's Big Adventure, Dub....


----------



## Crispy (Oct 3, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> god - I nearly bought it on amazon but didn't cos they couldn't deliver in time.  I'll try and read yours - is it long?


Whatchoo talkin bout? There were 38 Marketplace sellers with the book in stock. I just got mine for £3.80


----------



## Pieface (Oct 3, 2007)

They'd despatch in 1-3 days - meaning I'd get it next week


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 3, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Ah....it clashes with Misty's Big Adventure, Dub....




sod the book club then


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 3, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I'll try and read yours - is it long?



it's long, but it's lots of very very short stories.

After the first 3 or 4, you get the gist


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 4, 2007)

I got a free copy last night, result!  Unfortunately my friend gave it away because she found it....erm....unreadable.   

Are we really meeting next week?  I can't make this or the week after so will have to give it a miss.  I'm struggling a bit with the book, I liked one or two of the stories but now it's getting a bit tedious and repetitive.


----------



## zora (Oct 10, 2007)

Lysistrata said:
			
		

> Are we really meeting next week?



Well, are we? (Meeting this week, by now.) Or next?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 11, 2007)

I can meet up today, I haven't finished the book and I don't think I will either, I got lost in the labyrinth and took one of those quick exit doors, Are we meeting up today or no?


----------



## onemonkey (Oct 11, 2007)

I am teaching on thurs eve's so I can't make it any week this month


----------



## Crispy (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm going to go down there this evening, and so is zora. Postal strike means I haven't read the book. Neither has she. But the weather's nice so a drink by the river sounds like a nice idea anyway.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 11, 2007)

oops.. I don't even know what the book is


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 11, 2007)

What time were you thinking of getting down there?. The book is Labyrinths by Borges.


----------



## Brainaddict (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm meeting friends tonight but by complete coincidence it is at the RFH. So I will probably bump into you at some point.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok then - I think some sort of drink by the river is still a going concern.

Balls to the book, by the sound of things.

I must say, the track record has been _apalling_ recently. Heavens.


----------



## Hollis (Oct 12, 2007)

So did you meet?  Did you choose a book?

Its all gone far out and freaky..


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2007)

Well there were three of us, and we flipped a coin to decide between a book with words and a book with picture. The book with pictures was chosen and it will be





That Epileptic book by David B that was all the rage 2 years ago.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 12, 2007)

I lost my nomination on the flip of a coin, my closest yet.


----------



## Soft as Shite (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi all - not been posting for years and years!  Got internet in my room at last so much easier.

So glad the book group's still flourishing - I might actually make it along this time if i'm feeling brave and biddleybee & onemonkey come along to keep me company.  A picture book though - controversial!  Looks quirky and cool though - will give it a go.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2007)

It's very good - I read it when it came out and want to read it again.


----------



## eme (Oct 12, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Well there were three of us, and we flipped a coin to decide between a book with words and a book with picture. The book with pictures was chosen and it will be
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooh ooh! I really want to read this (almost got it the other day). Just borrowed Persepolis from the library and was reading about the author online - Marjane Satrapi used to go out with David B... 

cool 

Sorry for being a bg slacker... is the next date set? is it the 8th Nov?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2007)

That is the 2nd thursday. I think 2nd thursday is better as it is much less likely to clash with Offline.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2007)

So the 8th Nov? Is it a long book?  

SaS - I'll let you know if I go, but I've been a bit shite lately


----------



## Pieface (Oct 15, 2007)

I have that Epileptic book if anyone wants to borrow?  As long as I get it back for a quick reread before - I'd like to come to the next one


----------



## eme (Oct 15, 2007)

ooh can I miss Pie? can you bring it to practise tomorrow?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2007)

The 2nd Thursday of november is the 8th, so yes that's the date.

I also have a copy of the book if anyone wants to borrow it.

Now, zora suggested something to me, and it goes something like this:



> The RFH foyer is all white and shiny and full of other people. People's lounges are comfy and cosy and there's only the important people there



I said "You've got a point there, but what about newbies? And the RFH is nice and central."

And she said "Hmmm, let's ask the thread."

So I am. Watcha reckon?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2007)

Anyone else got a copy? 

edit: Crispy - can I borrow yours?

RFH vs lounges - I prefer lounges


----------



## Pieface (Oct 15, 2007)

eme said:
			
		

> ooh can I miss Pie? can you bring it to practise tomorrow?



of course.  It's such a beautful book....I'm pleased we;re doing it.


----------



## Pieface (Oct 15, 2007)

B - I reckon you can borrow mine after Eme - it's a really quick read.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2007)

Even for me?


----------



## Pieface (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah - the artwork is what takes up most of the room


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2007)

I read it twice the first time around, once for the story and once again really soaking in the pictures.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Yeah - the artwork is what takes up most of the room


 

eme - let me know when you're done


----------



## Pieface (Oct 15, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I said "You've got a point there, but what about newbies? And the RFH is nice and central."
> 
> And she said "Hmmm, let's ask the thread."
> 
> So I am. Watcha reckon?



btw - Orang Utan is still keeping up with book group and is excited that we are reading a picture book 

He votes other people's lounges....
I also prefer other people's lounges....

Do we have anyone wanting to join at the moment??  I'm not weirded out by a stranger coming round to mine but I think it would be more uncomfortable for the new person....


----------



## Brainaddict (Oct 15, 2007)

I prefer people's lounges. Much cosier and I think the group has had a better atmosphere in homes than in the RFH.

I also think that any newbie who is weirded out by the thought of going to a stranger's home (which is, after all, the normal way of running a bookgroup) is going to be really fucking weirded out by us lot - so there's not much point in them coming anyway


----------



## Soft as Shite (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm sorta a newbie I suppose - certainly a newbie in terms of actually coming to the bookgroup!  I hope u would be ok for me to come along?  I've known Biddlybee for yonks and she can vouch i'm not a serial killer/ burglar of any sort and I can bring munchies if that helps! I've ordered the book anyways coz it looks cool


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2007)

That sounds good enough to me 
So who's hosting?


----------



## Pieface (Oct 16, 2007)

what's the date?  Can offer mine if you like?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 16, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> eme - let me know when you're done


s'ok - my library has it, just need to find which box my library card is in


----------



## Pieface (Oct 16, 2007)

God I am lazy   The date's about 2 posts up there /\/\/\/\ 

8th November.....I can host if folk are happy to come up the hill.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 16, 2007)

Surely Zora or one of the people who prefers lounges is hosting?  Ta very much.  I can make 8 Nov - the book sounds interesting.

 L


----------



## zora (Oct 17, 2007)

Lysistrata said:
			
		

> Surely Zora or one of the people who prefers lounges is hosting?



Err yes... but that wouldn't have narrowed it down much, leaving BiddlyBee's, Orang Utan's, PieEye's, Brainaddict's, Crispy's or zora's (i.e. everyone who expressed a preference) lounge to choose from?

Very happy to go to PieEye's.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> s'ok - my library has it, just need to find which box my library card is in


Some bastard got there before me and took the book out, so eme I will need it after you 

Happy with PieEye's too... will offer up my place when there's a bit more seatage


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm happy with Pieye's too.  Just waiting for the book to arrive.  Assuming it will be a quick and easy read as it's a comic.

(Runs to hide from indignant graphic novel fans.)

 L


----------



## onemonkey (Oct 29, 2007)

Yay, i can make it!

appropriately enough, 8th nov is in reading week, so i won't be teaching


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 29, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> 8th November.....I can host if folk are happy to come up the hill.



except we've now got tickets to a gig that night.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 29, 2007)

*claps*


----------



## Pieface (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh, ok - well I can't host or attend anymore.

Sorry all for the inconvenience.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 30, 2007)

I would offer mine, but I'm going to be late next week anyway (and maybe a bit drunk )... I've started the book though


----------



## zora (Nov 1, 2007)

You can come to mine if you like - unless Bluestreak vetoes it, but considering that he keeps meaning to come to bookgroup I'm pretty sure he won't mind if bookgroup comes to him!


----------



## zora (Nov 1, 2007)

Bluestreak says No worries.


----------



## Hollis (Nov 2, 2007)

zora said:
			
		

> Bluestreak says No worries.



Cool - can you organise the bookgroup Christmas dinner aswell please.

Thanks.


----------



## zora (Nov 3, 2007)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Cool - can you organise the bookgroup Christmas dinner aswell please.
> 
> Thanks.



 

However, yes, I'd be happy to book the traditional table at Bonnington's if that's what people want.  p again though.)

I sent some PMs with my address and mobile number - please let me know if anyone else needs one.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 7, 2007)

Everyone still on for tomorrow then?
On a second reading, the book loses some of the excitement, but I spent much more time looking at the pictures - which are excellent.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 7, 2007)

I am, wasn't massively impressed by the book.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm still a maybe, and I'm not even a 1/4 of the way through the book


----------



## eme (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm coming along - finished the book too


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 7, 2007)

I might come. I don't even know what the book is though


----------



## zora (Nov 7, 2007)

I'll be there  but I haven't finished the book (in fact, I haven't even managed to get hold of a copy which is pretty slack all things considered   I blame being ill with flu for a week and having been unable to check on the progress of my order).


----------



## zora (Nov 7, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> I might come. I don't even know what the book is though



Well that's just taking the piss. Your effort last month was pretty slack, turning up at the right venue on the right day for discussion of the book _you_'d chosen but to meet _other_ people, now you can't even be bothered to go back one page to find out what the book is!


----------



## Pieface (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll be watching the National and Broken Family Band - have fun folks


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 8, 2007)

Well screeeewww you zora!! I shall come to the bookgroup in my own way and my own style  

Anyway, I got the book off crispy last night and will have read a big chunk of it by tonight, so there!


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 8, 2007)

What time are people going to zora's then?


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 8, 2007)

zora said:
			
		

> Bluestreak says No worries.



Bluestreak also says:  what time are you literary cunts coming round?  I need to make sure all the kitchen stuff has been done before you inhabit it!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 8, 2007)

usually 7.30 - 8.00 sort of time isn't it/


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 8, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> Bluestreak also says:  what time are you literary cunts coming round?  I need to make sure all the kitchen stuff has been done before you inhabit it!


Just stop prevaricating and do it


----------



## han (Nov 8, 2007)

Have a good un folks!


----------



## zora (Nov 8, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> Just stop prevaricating and do it



I think he'll be doing it in his own time and his own style. 

Be good to see you Brainy.

Of course - in case we're scaring off any potential newcomers here  - there is, as ever, NO OBLIGATION to have finished or even started the book, all you need is a healthy appetite for cheese and wine.


----------



## han (Nov 8, 2007)

zora said:
			
		

> there is, as ever, *NO OBLIGATION to have finished or even started the book*, all you need is a healthy appetite for cheese and wine.



 I love this bookgroup  

How many other bookgroups are there where it matters not one iota whether anyone's read the book or not?  Grand. 

Can't make this one now, but hope to see you lovelies soon. X


----------



## onemonkey (Nov 8, 2007)

bugger can't make it.. spending too much time drunk and playing with puppies I  have got too far behind on Nanowrimo.. 

I am bad book bookgroper but promise to make amends at xmas.


----------



## zora (Nov 8, 2007)

MOAR cheese for me.  

- Pity you two can't make it but I'm sure we'll all see each other at the ever popular bookgroup crimbo dinner!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 8, 2007)

don't say 'crimbo' please


----------



## zora (Nov 8, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> don't say 'crimbo' please



Fnar! I was wondering if anyone would pull me up on that!

Crimbo crimbo crimbo!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2007)

ok, ok, I'm crap... too many things to do tonight 

I'm keeping Thursdays in December free!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 8, 2007)

zora said:
			
		

> Crimbo crimbo crimbo!


ok, that works, but only if you substitute 'crimbo' with '909 kick drum'

Aaaaaanyway.
The next book is How to be Free by Tom Hodgkinson.

We will be meeting on either the 6th or the 13th of December for the Bookgroup Xmas (not f'n crimbo) Meal at the Bonnington.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2007)

Local library has got that in  might try and get it tomorrow morning


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2007)

oh - did people like the book?

I didn't get very far in tbh, but wasn't really that motivated to read it - good illustrations though.


----------



## han (Nov 9, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> ok, that works, but only if you substitute 'crimbo' with '909 kick drum'



hahhahaaa, I quite agree.




			
				Crispy said:
			
		

> Aaaaaanyway.
> The next book is How to be Free by Tom Hodgkinson.



Yay, brilliant, I've already read it - woopwoop!  - how liberating!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 9, 2007)

Yay!  I should be able to make the Christmas meal this year.


----------



## eme (Nov 9, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Aaaaaanyway.
> The next book is How to be Free by Tom Hodgkinson.
> 
> We will be meeting on either the 6th or the 13th of December for the Bookgroup Xmas (not f'n crimbo) Meal at the Bonnington.



Thanks for hosting Zora / Bluestreak... the bar has been raised; we talked about the book for much longer than 10 mins *and* went on to talk philosophy / cinema / drugs / religion / other books *plus* wine & cheese and alloy cleaner... yum!

I thought the Christmas meal was the 20th though....??

(crispy, can you post up the other book choices - I forgot the other ones... ta)


----------



## zora (Nov 9, 2007)

I'd agree, it was a rather nice evening.*  Fairly good turn-out, too, with six bookgroup members and 4 honorary "guests" (if you can call the other hosts that) present. 

Look forward to reading the Tom Hodgkinson book which won the vote. Runners up were Joseph Conrad's "The Secret Agent" (which eme and I were planning to  read it as well - although already today I'm not so sure anymore that that's gonna happen because in true Conrad style it took me 1/2 hour to read 6 pages; but I digress); Nikki Sixx's autobiography and "Blood Meridian" by Cormac McCarthy. 



*(so nice, in fact, that I felt a warm glow of happiness all day today and thankful towards urban for having provided me with such an amazing bookgroup,  flatmates, and boyfriend  )


----------



## zora (Nov 9, 2007)

eme said:
			
		

> I thought the Christmas meal was the 20th though....??



Me too?  

Iirc, the 13th was a very unpopular choice with people present and also Lysistrata had told me that she isn't free on that date. 

Don't remember the sixth being mentioned at all?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2007)

Ace book group meeting! Thanks for horse brutality zora


----------



## Pieface (Nov 13, 2007)

Oooh - you nearly got Blood Meridian. That book is HARD CORE.

I doubt Tom Hodgkinson's is - what's it about??  I think we have it at home....unless that's How to be Idle??


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 13, 2007)

zora said:
			
		

> Look forward to reading the Tom Hodgkinson book which won the vote. Runners up were Joseph Conrad's "The Secret Agent" (which eme and I were planning to  read it as well - although already today I'm not so sure anymore that that's gonna happen because in true Conrad style it took me 1/2 hour to read 6 pages; but I digress); Nikki Sixx's autobiography and "Blood Meridian" by Cormac McCarthy.


I can't believe that people didn't want to read Nikki Sixx's autobiography, not bookgroup material apparently.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 13, 2007)

I wanted to! But more people wanted to be free.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Oooh - you nearly got Blood Meridian. That book is HARD CORE.
> 
> I doubt Tom Hodgkinson's is - what's it about??  I think we have it at home....unless that's How to be Idle??


No, it's his follow up - How To Be Free


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 14, 2007)

PieEye - I'll bring your book to craft club in a few weeks  (and also a pinboard for Dub).


----------



## Pieface (Nov 14, 2007)

ohh ace - we really really want that pinboard - I've been collecting badges for it for ages.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 14, 2007)

will work well for badges  (I really want a big one, which is half blackboard half pinboard ... I'll be looking for a while I think)


----------



## Ms T (Nov 20, 2007)

When's the Xmas meal then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2007)

20th I think


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2007)

If it is, I can't make it - too near to Xmas


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2007)

How are people finding the book? I'm enjoying and find his insights (though they mostly belong to other people) quite refreshing. Many are sensible, even practical, which surprises me. One glaring bit of idiocy though: 'One practical tip I con offer, by the way, is to carry a little pocket knife with you at all times. It's amazing how often this comes in handy whether in town or country. To have a small weapon on your person also gives one a very nice sense of independence and invulnerability. It must be like the feeling of having a sword by your side, a tradition that died away in the late eighteenth century.' EXCUSE ME? What the hell is he thinking saying that?


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 27, 2007)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> I can't believe that people didn't want to read Nikki Sixx's autobiography, not bookgroup material apparently.



I'd love to read it - I can't believe it wasn't chosen!

 L

I could do 20 Dec but not 6th or 13th (but it's all up in the air at the moment coz of family illness so don't wait on me)


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 27, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> No, it's his follow up - How To Be Free




got that too, Pie Eye


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 27, 2007)

We need to settle a date! Does it REALLY have to be a Thursday? I don't see why


----------



## zora (Nov 27, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> We need to settle a date! Does it REALLY have to be a Thursday? I don't see why



I don't see how the date-debate is going to be settled any more quickly if you start throwing whole new weekdays into the ring.   

You sure you can't make the 20th? That seemed to be the preferred option for most at the last meeting? It wouldn't be the same without you! (*tries flattering OU into submission* )

The 6th is probably a bit too soon by now?


Maybe we can get a quick show of hands to see who can do what date? (We should do that anyway I suppose to get an idea of number of people to book for.)


*Thursday 13th*
zora

*Thursday 20th*
zora



Can people just copy and paste the list and add their names - or indeed any kerazy non-thursday-dates they may wish to suggest. mad


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2007)

*Thursday 13th*
zora

*Thursday 20th*
zora
BiddlyBee


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 27, 2007)

*Thursday 13th*
zora
sleaterkinney

*Thursday 20th*
zora
BiddlyBee
sleaterkinney


----------



## Crispy (Nov 27, 2007)

*Thursday 13th*
zora
sleaterkinney
Crispy

*Thursday 20th*
zora
BiddlyBee
sleaterkinney
Crispy


----------



## onemonkey (Nov 28, 2007)

*Thursday 13th*
zora
sleaterkinney
Crispy

*Thursday 20th*
zora
BiddlyBee
sleaterkinney
Crispy
onemonkey


----------



## citydreams (Nov 28, 2007)

*Thursday 13th*
zora
sleaterkinney
Crispy

*Thursday 20th*
zorah
BiddlyBeh
sleaterkinneh
Crispeh
onemonkeh
Citehdreams


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2007)

zora said:
			
		

> I don't see how the date-debate is going to be settled any more quickly if you start throwing whole new weekdays into the ring.
> 
> You sure you can't make the 20th? That seemed to be the preferred option for most at the last meeting? It wouldn't be the same without you! (*tries flattering OU into submission* )


It's one of my dearest friend's birthdays on the 20th, so can't do that one. 13th is difficult as it's the day before payday, but I guess I could probably do it though that's why I asked if Thursday was sacrosant - but looking at my 'diary', 13th is the only possible date before Xmas anyway, so I'll shut up now


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2007)

*Thursday 13th*
Orangeh Utaneh
zora
sleaterkinney
Crispy

*Thursday 20th*
zorah
BiddlyBeh
sleaterkinneh
Crispeh
onemonkeh
Citehdreams


----------



## Crispy (Nov 28, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Orangeh Utaneh


Stretching it a bit, doncha think ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 28, 2007)

oops - I thought this was preferred dates - I can do the 13th too (just wanted more time to finish the book  )

*Thursday 13th*
Orangeh Utaneh
zora
Biddlybee
sleaterkinney
Crispy

*Thursday 20th*
zorah
BiddlyBeh
sleaterkinneh
Crispeh
onemonkeh
Citehdreams


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 28, 2007)

*Thursday 13th*
Orangeh Utaneh
zora
Biddlybee
sleaterkinney
Crispy
Brainaddict

*Thursday 20th*
zorah
BiddlyBeh
sleaterkinneh
Crispeh
onemonkeh
Citehdreams
Brainaddict


----------



## han (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd vote, but feel a bit naughteh doing so as I haven't been to bookgroup for monthsandmonths.

So will sit on teh fence for now and wait and see what you lot decide


----------



## eme (Nov 28, 2007)

*Thursday 13th*
Orangeh Utaneh
zora
Biddlybee
sleaterkinney
Crispy
Brainaddict

*Thursday 20th*
zorah
BiddlyBeh
sleaterkinneh
Crispeh
onemonkeh
Citehdreams
Brainaddict
Emehhh..heh..he


----------



## Pieface (Nov 28, 2007)

can do either


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 28, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> can do either


Do it properly like everyone else!  

Do you think you're special or something?


----------



## eme (Nov 28, 2007)

(She'll probably put PieAyAyAy - just to be different   )


----------



## Pieface (Nov 28, 2007)

eme said:
			
		

> *Thursday 13th*
> Orangeh Utaneh
> zora
> Biddlybee
> ...



I am the future.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks like it's the twenteh-eth then really, doesn't it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2007)

Boo! I want to talk about the book!


----------



## Pieface (Nov 28, 2007)

Well I want to talk about Orang Utan and it'll be much easier without you there


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2007)

I'll give you some notes to read for me


----------



## Pieface (Nov 28, 2007)

ok sir.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 4, 2007)

I might not be able to come now because my work xmas party is that night....


----------



## ethel (Dec 4, 2007)

hi everyone, i'm a bit scared, but i may come along. what was the book this time? (i'm too lazy to read up)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 4, 2007)

The book is How to be Free by Tom Hodgkinson. You don't have to read it. In fact, you don't even have to know what it is.


----------



## ethel (Dec 4, 2007)

is this actually a book club?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, it's just a very relaxed one


----------



## citydreams (Dec 4, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I might not be able to come now because my work xmas party is that night....



Will there be free booze?  Can we come?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 4, 2007)

sarahluv said:
			
		

> is this actually a book club?


no, it's a get pissed and eat cheese club really, but shhh, it's a secret


----------



## citydreams (Dec 5, 2007)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> The book is How to be Free by Tom Hodgkinson. You don't have to read it. In fact, you don't even have to know what it is.



This used to be a serious bookgroup.  Time was, you were at least likely to have read a couple of pages  

((Pickman's Model))


----------



## Hollis (Dec 10, 2007)

So we are settled on the 20th then? Yes!! So much pfaffing around. mad: )

However I invite bookgroupies to crash the mucky pup open invite Xmas Bash.. Christmas songs, mistletoe and wine.

Down with Martin Luther - up with booze and parties!

Tom Hodgkinson would approve..  

Moar here.. http://www.worldofproper.com/


----------



## ethel (Dec 10, 2007)

just ordered the book...looks like i'm coming.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 10, 2007)

Cool - I enjoyed the book.. I'm not _entirely_ sure what to make of it though.. I need to know more about Tom Hodgkinson, I'm afraid that's important.


----------



## zora (Dec 10, 2007)

Okay, I booked a table for ten* at the Bonnington Cafe, 20 Dec, 7.30pm.


Don't forget to bring your Secret Santa books!  

*that's the people who voted for the 20th minus PieEye plus Hollis and sarahluv. Come to think of it, Ms T said she could make the 20th as well, but I'm sure there'll be room for a little one. If anyone else wants to come, can you please let me know asap so I can check if they have room for more.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 11, 2007)

zora said:
			
		

> Okay, I booked a table for ten* at the Bonnington Cafe, 20 Dec, 7.30pm.
> 
> 
> Don't forget to bring your Secret Santa books!
> ...



I can definitely make the 20th.   

What's the Secret Santa book thing?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 11, 2007)

Bring a book, wrapped up. Everyone brings one, they go in a pile in the middle and then people take a random one. And then swap them with other people to get the one they want


----------



## Hollis (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh goodo its vegan night again, and our cook for the night, Draeyk, is into medieval food! How fitting!!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 11, 2007)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Oh goodo its vegan night again, and our cook for the night, Draeyk, is into medieval food! How fitting!!




Oh god.  Maybe I'm not free on the 20th after all.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 12, 2007)

Cheers for booking this zora 

I've almost finished the book   
Liking it so far, apart from the chapter about melancholy.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 13, 2007)

You enjoyed it - but what practical actions will you take from the book?

Personally I dunno about the growing vegetables business etc.  Nice stuff about leisure consumption.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2007)

I need to finish the book before I decide, but I have a few ideas


----------



## Hollis (Dec 13, 2007)

I wanna know how much money Tom Hodgkinson's got. Its all very well when you've got £500k in the bank or whatever.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2007)

Isn't it just!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Liking it so far, apart from the chapter about melancholy.


I know what you mean, but I think he's spot on about some of it - like the casual consumption of ADs


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2007)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I wanna know how much money Tom Hodgkinson's got. Its all very well when you've got £500k in the bank or whatever.


Well he SAYS he hasn't got a pot to piss in


----------



## Hollis (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah.. I got abit dubious when he went on about renting out his house in London.. while the family rent down in Devon.. hmm.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2007)

It's the lumping together of all types on depression that irks me. People suffering from depression or anxiety are very different to people suffering from acute bi-polar.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> It's the lumping together of all types on depression that irks me. People suffering from depression or anxiety are very different to people suffering from acute bi-polar.


I agree with that - but he's spot on about how many of us are casually described ADs when all that's wrong is our expectations and aspirations are skew whiff and that's the only thing that needs changing


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I agree with that - but he's spot on about how many of us are casually described ADs when all that's wrong is our expectations and aspirations are skew whiff and that's the only thing that needs changing


Aye, don't disagree with that bit.


----------



## han (Dec 14, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Oh god.  Maybe I'm not free on the 20th after all.



hahaha  

O bugger, I forgot about this Xmas dinner thingy! Ho well, see everyone at Offline on the Friday  I am going to resolve to be more proactively bookgroupy next year


----------



## ethel (Dec 17, 2007)

hi kids,

i'm sorry but i've double bookd myself and can't make this anymore


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 20, 2007)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Oh goodo its vegan night again, and our cook for the night, Draeyk, is into medieval food! How fitting!!



"Yes food is politics and yes it makes me angry"


----------



## onemonkey (Dec 20, 2007)

I've got an annoying cold at the moment so I might not come.. 

taking lots of medication so maybe that will cure it.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 20, 2007)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Oh goodo its vegan night again, and our cook for the night, Draeyk, is into medieval food! How fitting!!



Oh fantastic   Hollis, I want a full report of the meal tomorrow please.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 20, 2007)

You not coming?


----------



## Pieface (Dec 20, 2007)

nope - work xmas party 

but I'm actually all snotty and gross so I don't think I'm going to that either.  I'm totally fucking seasonal, me


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 20, 2007)

Bleurgh  Hope you're better for the weekend (oh and that whole christmas thing).


----------



## eme (Dec 20, 2007)

I feel crap-o-la too so am going to stay home and mooch... sorry...


----------



## Ms T (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry folks, but I'm not feeling great either and am sorely in need of a night in off the booze so I can go to Offline tomorrow.  Hope you have fun.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 20, 2007)

That's the end of 2007 folks!
Come join us in the brand spanking new 2008 thread:
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=6877948


----------

